# Coping with Biden/Harris



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, I don't think I can be whitepilled about Trump winning anything anymore, what with the DNC, the MSM, the RINOs, the courts, etc. all conspiring against him. I'm in a bad funk right now and I have noticed my fellow Kiwis seems to be taking it being better than I am. So if you guys can help a fellow Kiwi out and convince me that a Biden/Harris administration won't be that bad, it would be much appreciated.

Here are my concerns:

1. The DNC will be certain to rig all elections from here on out. I won't be surprise if they let a RINO win once in a while in order to give an illusion of a democracy but that's it.
2. The wokesht we've been experiencing this past decade will go turbo. (Though Biden/Harris snubbing BLM gives me hope).
3. Enabling shitty behavior with certain ethnic groups. Let's face it, the Black and Hispanic communities will realize that being a criminal will have more perks then being a law-abiding citizen. And speaking of criminals...
4. Cartels.
5. A mass import of kebabs. Emulating what Western Europe is currently going through.
6. Enabling Iran to get nukes.
7. Enabling the rise of China.
8. A sabotage of every peace deal with Israel and Arab states.
9. Globalism
10. Free speech being obliterated. They will crackdown on anyone and anything that talks smack about the new DNC overlords, including this very website. We better hope the penalty will be just jail time and not gulags or executions.
11. Hoping for the lockdowns to end soon? Fuck you.

That is all I can think about the moment. I might add more.

On another note, if there's one good thing that happened this year, is that it's look as if France have finally woken up the kebab problem (with a liberal PM might I add.)


----------



## Medulseur (Dec 15, 2020)

Dude. Take a deep breath, turn off your phone/PC and take a walk. Look up at the sky and remember that no matter what people do, it will always be there. Look at the road ahead and realize that no matter who is in charge, you can still move forward. Just get a fucking grip.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 15, 2020)

Cry more bitch, I drink your tears for nourishment.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 15, 2020)

I would like a civil war, but I’m of fighting age and sure to die in the first wave.  Idk


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Dec 15, 2020)

Our ancestors lived through worse, chill out.


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 15, 2020)

Jesus, get a grip. Since when is Iran getting nukes a bad thing?

The U.S. is going to have more than enough problems what with what's going on, I'm sure you guys will be able to work something out.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

hundredpercent said:


> Jesus, get a grip. Since when is Iran getting nukes a bad thing?


Iran, and other kebabs are the least afraid of MAD I feel.


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 15, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> Iran, and other kebabs are the least afraid of MAD I feel.


So the Jews get nuked. How does this affect society?


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

Medulseur said:


> Dude. Take a deep breath, turn off your phone/PC and take a walk. Look up at the sky and remember that no matter what people do, it will always be there. Look at the road ahead and realize that no matter who is in charge, you can still move forward. Just get a fucking grip.


I wish I could just do that. But what if politicians make anywhere I walk into a shithole. I bet there are places in Baltimore you used to be able to walk at night.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 15, 2020)

Let's go through your concerns

1. The DNC will be certain to rig all elections from here on out. I won't be surprise if they let a RINO win once in a while in order to give an illusion of a democracy but that's it.
Ok so it's the demonrats master plan to lose elections, 5d chess.

2. The wokesht we've been experiencing this past decade will go turbo. (Though Biden/Harris snubbing BLM gives me hope).
The woke shit is already "turbo" and got worse under Trump

3. Enabling shitty behavior with certain ethnic groups. Let's face it, the Black and Hispanic communities will realize that being a criminal will have more perks then being a law-abiding citizen. And speaking of criminals...
Literally what? This is one of the most is one of the most illogically racist things i've ever heard. I have no clue why this would enable criminals more or how this would this would make being criminal better.

4. Cartels.
They existed and were growing under Trump too? Also your link is to a hot take you have, not any facts or an article.

5. A mass import of kebabs. Emulating what Western Europe is currently going through.
Again really illogically racist, i don't understand what you're trying to communicate. Immigration happened under Trump too, he didn't reduce it until 2020.

6. Enabling Iran to get nukes.
oh no the heccing Israelinos. Please stop watching Hannity.

7. Enabling the rise of China.
Trump expanded debt more than anybody else with China and did nothing to stop their influence.

8. A sabotage of every peace deal with Israel and Arab states.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH please stop stop talking about middle eastern affairs. You're really bad at it. Those "peace deals" will only lead to more war, like in Morocco how the Trump government is illegally allowing the Moroccans to occupy Western Sahara and pouring weapons into the area in return.


9. Globalism
Ok so what Trump did too? Cool. You do realize Trump has businesses in dozens of countries, right? He is the very definition of a globalist.

10. Free speech being obliterated. They will crackdown on anyone and anything that talks smack about the new DNC overlords, including this very website. We better hope the penalty will be just jail time and not gulags or executions.
This is just deranged and Trump did literally nothing to protect freedom of speech, oh  he passed some vague legislation saying free speech on campuses? Yea that could have been nice in 2016.


11. Hoping for the lockdowns to end soon? Fuck you.
Trump enacted the first lockdown? There's some validity here but this oversimplification of the situation isn't going to help make your case.


So it sounds like not much will change. Not sure why you're freaked out about it.


----------



## Calandrino (Dec 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> So it sounds like not much will change. Not sure why you're freaked out about it.


Seems self-explanatory?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 15, 2020)

why would you put "cope" in the title? 

you are just begging to be mocked, dude.


----------



## Ita Mori (Dec 15, 2020)

Politicians have never been in your favor, OP.
They have been fucking the nation over for decades if not centuries.

The best you can do is settle down, and refocus on your life.
It's not likely you'll live to see the collapse of the US, so just concentrate on living as best you can and making the best of what you have and can aspire to with your loved ones.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Dec 15, 2020)

Calm down and be grateful you had Trump to begin with. It was always going to go back to the same shit, different day shenanigans eventually. Hopefully you used your time well the last four years.

Did you vote in your local races? Did they go the way you wanted? Those matter more to you anyway.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 15, 2020)

Sad! Many such cases of coping.


----------



## round robin (Dec 15, 2020)

lol calm down


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 15, 2020)

How come the democrats didn't rig enough elections to win the senate and the state legislatures? Reminder that 2020 is a census year meaning that whoever controls the state legislatures for the next two years controls congress for the next 10. Democrats managed to gain control of 0 additional state legislatures this year whereas the republicans expanded their control in several states. 

The rest of your shit is republican party line fear mongering. The establishment democrats are pivoting to destroy the progressive wing (which is why AOC is planning to retire) and to confront China. The middle east shit is basically pointless. Iran having nukes doesn't matter because they will never be able to deter the US or our allies. Not to mention that Iran should have the freedom to defend themselves from fucking kikes and neocons murdering their citizens with impunity.

You want to know a super secret?


Spoiler



according to both parties, EVERY election is the most important in history. This one isn't any different from the last 10.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Dec 15, 2020)

Remember that according to the opposition's propaganda, Obama was supposed to have transformed the United States into a Stalinistic dictatorship and Trump was going to create the 4th Reich. Assumptions about what a politician will do is exaggerated and it has never nor will it ever be as bad as predicted.

The other major factor is that the government is painfully slow and its institutions are at odds with each other. If Biden wants to stop building the Wall, he can't just snap his fingers. He has to pass an executive order, ensure that it fits with regulations, develop an environmental impact statement about leaving the Wall to rust. He has to compete with the interests of Homeland Security, CBP, Republicans, Democrats with constituents that want the Wall, concerns from Mexico, legal action from pro-border groups, etc. Government is slow and that's a good thing.

So calm down, realize how little the federal government impacts your life, and learn to laugh at the absurdity of it all.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 15, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Remember that according to the opposition's propaganda, Obama was supposed to have transformed the United States into a Stalinistic dictatorship and Trump was going to create the 4th Reich. Assumptions about what a politician will do is exaggerated and it has never nor will it ever be as bad as predicted.
> 
> The other major factor is that the government is painfully slow and its institutions are at odds with each other. If Biden wants to stop building the Wall, he can't just snap his fingers. He has to pass an executive order, ensure that it fits with regulations, develop an environmental impact statement about leaving the Wall to rust. He has to compete with the interests of Homeland Security, CBP, Republicans, Democrats with constituents that want the Wall, concerns from Mexico, legal action from pro-border groups, etc. Government is slow and that's a good thing.
> 
> So calm down, realize how little the federal government impacts your life, and learn to laugh at the absurdity of it all.


Stopping the wall is trivial because the senate isn't going to fight over a stupid fucking wall. Everything else is hard.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> How come the democrats didn't rig enough elections to win the senate and the state legislatures? Reminder that 2020 is a census year meaning that whoever controls the state legislatures for the next two years controls congress for the next 10. Democrats managed to gain control of 0 additional state legislatures this year whereas the republicans expanded their control in several states.


It been speculated there was too many Trump ballots, so there was not enough time to mark the down ballots.


----------



## Neil (Dec 15, 2020)

KYS faggot, this site isn't a right-wing daycare. Run off to TheDonald.win or /pol/ if you want to form a cry circle anywhere.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> KYS faggot, this site isn't a right-wing daycare. Run off to TheDonald.win or /pol/ if you want to form a cry circle anywhere.


Sad thing is, thedonald.win will probaly just call me a doomer faggot and and ban me.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 15, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> It been speculated there was too many Trump ballots, so there was not enough time to mark the down ballots.


Do you have a singlicious satisfact to snack that up?


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 15, 2020)

*lol calm down*

There's nothing to cope with. If you lived through Obama you'll live through Biden. It's like a movie sequel cashing in on the surprising popularity of the previous entry. Biden is the "Ant-Man and the Wasp" of presidencies.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Do you have a singlicious satisfact to snack that up?


Eh, if you did around the election thread on the days following election day you might.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 15, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> Eh, if you did around the election thread on the days following election day you might.


There's been 70 court cases that have provided zero evidence for widespread voter fraud. If the election was comically rigged why have they brought up literally zero evidence?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 15, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> Sad thing is, thedonald.win will probaly just call me a doomer faggot and and ban me.


Well, to be fair, that site was mainly filled with a bunch of Redditors that didn’t think they’d be permabanned under new leadership.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 15, 2020)

The best cope: having a career, family, or something else like that is the best way to keep the desire to Minecraft away.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> There's been 70 court cases that have provided zero evidence for widespread voter fraud. If the election was comically rigged why have they brought up literally zero evidence?


There have been evidence like this one.  It just that the courts either didn't allowed for evidence to be presented or went "lol, you should have filed sooner! dismissed!!!".


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 15, 2020)

Honestly most of your concerns were still occuring under Trump, just with conservatives complacent about it thinking he would fix all of these things; Iran getting nukes is a good thing because it takes the neocon's number one desire out of the equation and will force the US to actually work with them.

You're more likely to get obama-era neoliberalism instead of immediate socialism like the baby boomers fear about; Now despite what the majority of the thread says in the long term neoliberalism is bad (just look how the middle class is slowly hollowing out over the decades), but the thing is we have been trending in this bad direction for a long time so it is nothing new either.

Basically OP, you need to stop caring about things you can not control as much as possible and instead focus on your immediate life, family, and long term plans.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 15, 2020)

Quit treating politics like religion and behold as you realize that you're engaging in ritualistic worship of dogma and articles of faith by dooming.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 15, 2020)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> Quit treating politics like religion and behold as you realize that you're engaging in ritualistic worship of dogma and articles of faith by dooming.


I want to (I know you were addressing OP, but I'll take it too) but actual religion doesn't really do it for me because any time I go to church the preacher starts talking about original sin and the Trinity and I can't get over how stupid it sounds.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 15, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Honestly most of your concerns were still occuring under Trump, just with conservatives complacent about it thinking he would fix all of these things; Iran getting nukes is a good thing because it takes the neocon's number one desire out of the equation and will force the US to actually work with them.
> 
> You're more likely to get obama-era neoliberalism instead of immediate socialism like the baby boomers fear about; Now despite what the majority of the thread says in the long term neoliberalism is bad (just look how the middle class is slowly hollowing out over the decades), but the thing is we have been trending in this bad direction for a long time so it is nothing new either.
> 
> Basically OP, you need to stop caring about things you can not control as much as possible and instead focus on your immediate life, family, and long term plans.


I guess this whole thing has just been more reinforcement that there's something to the Glubb cycle and not even America can escape that.  We're just in a bad part of a bunch of cycles, it'll probably suck for awhile and eventually it'll swing to something else, probably better.  Meanwhile, enjoy the rage as the SJW/Antifa types slowly realize they just got Wall Street NeoLibs who are more interested in enriching themselves than any significant social change.  Bonus points if Copmala crushes them when they have one of their tantrums.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 15, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> There have been evidence like this one.  It just that the courts either didn't allowed for evidence to be presented or went "lol, you should have filed sooner! dismissed!!!".


That's crazy bro. Surely the Georgia government did something since they had a judiciary hearing over this obvious voter fraud. No? The republican government certified the election results? That's crazy, bro.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Dec 15, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Basically OP, you need to stop caring about things you can not control as much as possible and instead focus on your immediate life, family, and long term plans.


I wish I had that mindset, I really do. But what I learned these past few years is that politics do have an effect on your life.

Examples:

Are you a women in Sweden who's afraid of going out at night because you're afraid you might get rape? Well that's because bunch of politicians thought it was a good idea to dump people in your neighborhood from third-world countries all willy-nilly.

Are you homeowner with a family whose house have been broken into by an armed intruder, and you have no idea what his intentions are? So you're forced to kill him and what's this? You're taken into custody and forced to do jail time. Why? Because a bunch of politicians decided you must automatically assume the motive is theft and you have a duty to retreat.

Do you own a store that is on the brink because assholes keep stealing from it? Want to get the cops involved? You can't because a bunch of politicians decided it's not a crime if the stuff stolen is less than $1000.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Dec 16, 2020)

First of all  take a look at presidential elections across history and the promises each winning candidate made. Now compare that number against the amount of promises that were either fully fulfilled or were otherwise pretty close to the original pitch. Biden’s made a lot of promises but I doubt he’ll keep all of them (unlike most presidents I think his forgetfulness will be genuine rather than him being a liar (not for lack of trying).

Second take a lot of the politisperging on this site with a grain of salt. This site does have a lot of people who give well thought out political analysis in current events. However there are also a lot of people letting emotions override logic, doomer morons, accelerationists who desperately want their gay ass boogalo/race war  shitposters trying to get a rise out of people, and possibly a few leftists pulling gay ops as part of a pathetic demoralization campaign. My advice is don’t spend too much time in the deep thoughts section of the site. Go laugh at some lolcows.

Thirdly remember that for as long as humanity has existed there has always been periods ofstruggle followed by periods of relief. Say the worst case scenario that’s not an extinction level event occurs. In this case a one world order globohomo dictatorship: all empires eventually fall. The Axis Powers, the Soviet Union, hell even China’s power is built on a house of cards. It will fall. Perhaps it will be short lived reign culminating in  a sudden collapse or a more gradual one like the Roman Empire but it will not last forever. But more than likely the worst case scenario will not happen. What is likely is that Biden will pull some fuckery, die, followed by fuckery from Kamala which causes people to remember why they got sick of the Democrats thus causing the Democrats to flounder while republicans gain momentum. Eventually, the conservatives will be dominant then they’ll gradually forget the lessons they learned and gradually become as obnoxious as the Democrats causing the pendulum to swing leftwards again and the game starts all over again


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 16, 2020)

Imagine thinking that the world of men isn't destined for calamity.


----------



## deep crawler (Dec 16, 2020)

Stop worrying about politics, it doesn't fucking matter. You win some, you lose some. Get over it. Trump could've had wider appeal had he not been so careless with his words. He also did himself no favors constantly calling for the repeal of 230, which probably alienated a large portion of his core base. In regards to election rigging, something definitely happened but exactly what I'm not really sure. I'm going to reserve judgement until all the evidence has been presented.


----------



## babadook (Dec 16, 2020)

Medulseur said:


> Dude. Take a deep breath, turn off your phone/PC and take a walk. Look up at the sky and remember that no matter what people do, it will always be there. Look at the road ahead and realize that no matter who is in charge, you can still move forward. Just get a fucking grip.


Thread could've closed right here


----------



## Michael Wade (Dec 16, 2020)

Ill accept it the moment Trump willingly leaves.  Otherwise get the popcorn.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 16, 2020)

hundredpercent said:


> So the Jews get nuked. How does this affect society?


The rest of the world gets nuked with them. 

Don't even kid yourself that it wouldn't be otherwise.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Dec 16, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Remember that according to the opposition's propaganda, Obama was supposed to have transformed the United States into a Stalinistic dictatorship and Trump was going to create the 4th Reich. Assumptions about what a politician will do is exaggerated and it has never nor will it ever be as bad as predicted.
> 
> The other major factor is that the government is painfully slow and its institutions are at odds with each other. If Biden wants to stop building the Wall, he can't just snap his fingers. He has to pass an executive order, ensure that it fits with regulations, develop an environmental impact statement about leaving the Wall to rust. He has to compete with the interests of Homeland Security, CBP, Republicans, Democrats with constituents that want the Wall, concerns from Mexico, legal action from pro-border groups, etc. Government is slow and that's a good thing.
> 
> So calm down, realize how little the federal government impacts your life, and learn to laugh at the absurdity of it all.


Not True. Obama caused wokism. He radically changed America. He started the 2nd civil rights movement aka the social justice movement. 


ConfederateIrishman said:


> Honestly most of your concerns were still occuring under Trump, just with conservatives complacent about it thinking he would fix all of these things; Iran getting nukes is a good thing because it takes the neocon's number one desire out of the equation and will force the US to actually work with them.
> 
> You're more likely to get obama-era neoliberalism instead of immediate socialism like the baby boomers fear about; Now despite what the majority of the thread says in the long term neoliberalism is bad (just look how the middle class is slowly hollowing out over the decades), but the thing is we have been trending in this bad direction for a long time so it is nothing new either.
> 
> Basically OP, you need to stop caring about things you can not control as much as possible and instead focus on your immediate life, family, and long term plans.


The problem here is that neo-liberalism is now wokism. You'll see mass anti-whiteness this decade. Everything against which the skeptics and alt-right fought will become normalized. Trump's critical race theory ban will be repealed. If Biden stops "socialism" that'll make the situation even worse because people need a healthcare and education fix. Expect the 2020s to look like the 1920s and no focusing on "family and friends" aka "just get a job" is the wrong response.  You cannot run away from your own society. 



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I want to (I know you were addressing OP, but I'll take it too) but actual religion doesn't really do it for me because any time I go to church the preacher starts talking about *original sin and the Trinity* and I can't get over how stupid it sounds.


kinda like white privilege and systemic racism?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 16, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> Not True. Obama caused wokism. He radically changed America. He started the 2nd civil rights movement aka the social justice movement.


How much can you really directly blame on Obama and how much of it is simply because everyone started getting online 2010 and upwards?

Obama's Presidency certainly helped inform Wokism, but it's also possible that had Obama never happened we'd still be dealing with similar issues as a side effect of simply modern technology.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> How much can you really directly blame on Obama and how much of it is simply because everyone started getting online 2010 and upwards?


Both.

1. Sotomayor Incident


> I would hope that a wise Latina woman with the richness of her experiences would more often than not reach a better conclusion than a white male who hasn't lived that life. -Sotomayor


2. Henry Louis Gates
3. Treyvon Martin situation 


> When Trayvon Martin was first shot, I said that this could have been my son, Another way of saying that is Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago. - Obama


After that quote, Obama even said that black people don't have the same experience as white people.  This was the complete opposite of what he said in 2004. 


> There is not a liberal America. There is no a conservative America. There is THE United States of America.


Obama's 1st term broke the colorblind paradigm. 



Dom Cruise said:


> Obama's Presidency certainly helped inform Wokism, but it's also possible that had Obama never happened we'd still be dealing with similar issues as a side effect of simply modern technology.


Sorta. America was supposed to become more liberal in the 2000s. America and the UK have been tied at the hip since WW2. 1960s British Invasion and counter-culture. 1980s Reagan-Thatcher neo-conservativism. In 1997 New Labour won in the UK and in 2000 Gore was supposed to win but Bush delayed the leftward drift by almost a decade. So Obama's victory, push for social justice polices and politicians and then support of BLM was vital in the woke movement.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m gonna be honest OP, if this was something that genuinely upset you kiwi farms is the absolute last place you should talk about it. All you’re doing is more reason for Hollywood Hulk Hogan and Zedkissed to jerk themselves off even harder and keep prodding you. Journaling would be better way to express yourself to be honest. 

 In terms of politics, democrats only managed to win the White House. They just barely kept their majority in the house with republicans flipping several seats thought to be safely democrat. If trends do continue (and the gop doesn’t fuck it up) they’re on the path to making massive gains in 2022. Only two hyper woke progressives won house seats, one of which was in a deep blue county. More importantly, republicans are on the path to keeping their senate majority if only by one vote. Loefler’s (or however you spell her name) is up in the air but the other election with Perdue is guaranteed to be a GOP win. Perdue had 49.9% of the vote but because of Georgia election fuckery he needed 50% to win. The democrats are gonna pour everything they got into this so be on the look out for (((interesting coincidences))) happening. If I remember correctly, Joe Manchin has stated he will join GOP members in opposing progressive legislation in the senate so even if republicans lose both Georgia elections joe Manchin will cuck the dems.

In the realm of speculation, Texas and Florida will probably be deep red states. If the dems keep pushing the socialism angle it will piss off a lot of Cuban and Venezuelan latinos enough for them to vote red. Ohio has also become redder but I’ll need to double check. Biden only won due to Rona so once the rona issue passes (if it ever does) he’s out. Contrary to what Muh Vagina and HHH will tell you, it wasn’t a landslide victory for Biden, he just barely got an edge over trump and that was only after dems found more ballots in the back of a truck I mean counted all the mail in votes. Really trying to predict the future is an exercise in futility.

The best thing you can do is to not give the Biden fans anything to laugh at. I’m probably being optimistic here (the autism of kiwis knows no bounds) but once Biden is actually in office and once people realize he’s about as cognizant as a plank of wood they’ll back off. Biden really doesn’t generate as much lols as Trump did and really I can turn on CNN if I wanted to watch trump supporters get owned a la Ben Shapiro. The BDS thread is hardly getting any traction (but if it does suddenly become as popular as the TDS thread I’ll take all the negratings and Ls) so that should tell you how much kiwis like Biden. Hopefully that helps, I’m bummed too but I’ve moved on. I got other shit like work to worry about so do something to take your mind off of it.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Dec 16, 2020)

Chiang Kai-shek said:


> Ohio has also become redder but I’ll need to double check.


That's right, Ohio has been trending more Republican for a while to the point people are taking it off the swing state column. They also take their election integrity very seriously nowadays.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

To anyone who likes to mock the UK for all their ridiculous problems: You live in a literal Banana Republic. So you can stfu.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Dec 16, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> Not True. Obama caused wokism. He radically changed America. He started the 2nd civil rights movement aka the social justice movement.


Caused? No, he loosely used it to demonstrate popular support on gay marriage and police issues. Wokism has been around for a while. You don’t even have to look far back; the 90s started the term political correctness.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Dec 16, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Remember that according to the opposition's propaganda, Obama was supposed to have transformed the United States into a Stalinistic dictatorship and Trump was going to create the 4th Reich. Assumptions about what a politician will do is exaggerated and it has never nor will it ever be as bad as predicted.
> 
> The other major factor is that the government is painfully slow and its institutions are at odds with each other. If Biden wants to stop building the Wall, he can't just snap his fingers. He has to pass an executive order, ensure that it fits with regulations, develop an environmental impact statement about leaving the Wall to rust. He has to compete with the interests of Homeland Security, CBP, Republicans, Democrats with constituents that want the Wall, concerns from Mexico, legal action from pro-border groups, etc. Government is slow and that's a good thing.
> 
> So calm down, realize how little the federal government impacts your life, and learn to laugh at the absurdity of it all.


I think this post is pure cope. 


Imperial Citizen said:


> Caused? No, he loosely used it to demonstrate popular support on gay marriage and police issues. Wokism has been around for a while. You don’t even have to look far back; the 90s started the term political correctness.


1. Political correctness = Hate Speech 1.0. Illegal to say anything mean about Blacks or Jews or Catholics or Feminists or any other group protected [privileged] class created by the Civil Rights. 
2. While wokeness existed 1990s, it was a fringe ideology, Obama gave them legitimacy by meeting with BLM at the White House and for encouraging racial justice [revenge].


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Dec 16, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I think this post is pure cope.
> 
> 1. Political correctness = Hate Speech 1.0. Illegal to say anything mean about Blacks or Jews or Catholics or Feminists or any other group protected [privileged] class created by the Civil Rights.
> 2. While wokeness existed 1990s, it was a fringe ideology, Obama gave them legitimacy by meeting with BLM at the White House and for encouraging racial justice [revenge].


Oh, this didn't start in the 90s, this shit has origins in 60s. Weatherman Underground, Black Liberation Army, Symbionese Liberation Army, Black Panthers, etc. They were spouting the same shit we hear today, existing via funding and support of rich white children that wanted to LARP as revolutionaries. And they dropped support as soon as those white kids starting dying, either getting shot by police or blown up from their own stupidity. If history repeats, then we aren't at the dropping support period yet.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> To anyone who likes to mock the UK for all their ridiculous problems: You live in a literal Banana Republic. So you can stfu.


At least we live in a republic, kingcuck.


----------



## Neil (Dec 16, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> Sad thing is, thedonald.win will probaly just call me a doomer faggot and and ban me.


Good.

No right winger can ever, ever mock the left for their reaction to the 2016 election ever again, holy fuck. This "Biden is the hyper-communist antichrist" shit makes no sense. Biden is by far a FAR less radical candidate than Trump ever was, and will be a far less childish and radical president that Trump, too. Biden isn't even at Bernie Sanders' level of "socialist".


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Dec 16, 2020)

Chiang Kai-shek said:


> I’m gonna be honest OP, if this was something that genuinely upset you kiwi farms is the absolute last place you should talk about it. All you’re doing is more reason for Hollywood Hulk Hogan and Zedkissed to jerk themselves off even harder and keep prodding you. Journaling would be better way to express yourself to be honest.
> 
> In terms of politics, democrats only managed to win the White House. They just barely kept their majority in the house with republicans flipping several seats thought to be safely democrat. If trends do continue (and the gop doesn’t fuck it up) they’re on the path to making massive gains in 2022. Only two hyper woke progressives won house seats, one of which was in a deep blue county. More importantly, republicans are on the path to keeping their senate majority if only by one vote. Loefler’s (or however you spell her name) is up in the air but the other election with Perdue is guaranteed to be a GOP win. Perdue had 49.9% of the vote but because of Georgia election fuckery he needed 50% to win. The democrats are gonna pour everything they got into this so be on the look out for (((interesting coincidences))) happening. If I remember correctly, Joe Manchin has stated he will join GOP members in opposing progressive legislation in the senate so even if republicans lose both Georgia elections joe Manchin will cuck the dems.
> 
> ...


RRRRRRRRREEEE UR WRONG DEMOCRACRUCY IS DONE 4EVA DIMOKIRTS R XPARTS AT 100D CHESS WHO WILL BRING ONE PURTY RULE AND TITALLY KNOT A PURTY HELD TOGETHER BY GUM AND RIBONS GLOBOHOMO WILL TOTALLY WIN GOYS TAKE THE BLACKPILL


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 16, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> Sad thing is, thedonald.win will probaly just call me a doomer faggot and and ban me.


When you can admit you are too autistic for thedonald, it's time to turn off the computer.


----------



## FugginBawls (Dec 16, 2020)

Unironically you need to have sex.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Oh, this didn't start in the 90s, this shit has origins in 60s. Weatherman Underground, Black Liberation Army, Symbionese Liberation Army, Black Panthers, etc. They were spouting the same shit we hear today, existing via funding and support of rich white children that wanted to LARP as revolutionaries. And they dropped support as soon as those white kids starting dying, either getting shot by police or blown up from their own stupidity. If history repeats, then we aren't at the dropping support period yet.


I keep reposting that Fritz the cat clip for a reason.

This isn't America's first love affair with the woke.



NeilBreenLover69 said:


> Good.
> 
> No right winger can ever, ever mock the left for their reaction to the 2016 election ever again, holy fuck. This "Biden is the hyper-communist antichrist" shit makes no sense. Biden is by far a FAR less radical candidate than Trump ever was, and will be a far less childish and radical president that Trump, too. Biden isn't even at Bernie Sanders' level of "socialist".


Definitely.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 16, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Cry more bitch, I drink your tears for nourishment.



OK, salty wignat.



NeilBreenLover69 said:


> No right winger can ever, ever mock the left for their reaction to the 2016 election ever again, holy fuck. This "Biden is the hyper-communist antichrist" shit makes no sense. Biden is by far a FAR less radical candidate than Trump ever was, and will be a far less childish and radical president that Trump, too. Biden isn't even at Bernie Sanders' level of "socialist".



OK, salty TDS poster.


----------



## Lats of Peace (Dec 17, 2020)

OP, Biden will be dead of old age within six months. A year tops. 
Kamala will be massively unpopular for being an uncharismatic pajeet/nigger hybrid.
Trump will run again in 2024 and will be the GOP favorite.

Until then stand back and stand by.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 17, 2020)

OP, even if Trump won, a democrat would've won in 2024 since Trump objectively is not the most well liked president (I liked him but he had a lot of issues and can see why others could take issue with him), and would've just undone many of the things Trump did.

Plus there are worse presidential administrations out there in history and there can be recovery.

Stop focusing too much on politics and enjoy life more, I get why politics are important but letting it consume your life just makes you into a retard. Both the Community Watch TES and TDS threads show examples of how these types of retards are from people comparing Trump to Hitler to Trump supporters wanting to start attacks on people because they lost.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Dec 17, 2020)

If I ever get this disconnected with reality, somebody shoot me. Or at the very least take away my internet and cnn/fox/nsnbc/whatever access.


----------



## hundredpercent (Dec 17, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> At least we live in a republic, kingcuck.


At least we live in a monarchy, republicuck.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 17, 2020)

Laugh at the fact that you have a muttering, stuttering geriatric who gaffes it up at every opportunity. Be grateful for him, because once he steps down and let's the real candidate take over... Well, you can still laugh because she's incompetent as fuck.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 17, 2020)

Medulseur said:


> Look up at the sky and remember that no matter what people do, it will always be there.







You remind me of this.  Yes, the sky will always be there. But it doesn't mean things are good down here. It's not Blackpilled to plan how to deal with threats to your freedom. Quite the opposite.


----------



## DeadFish (Dec 17, 2020)

All you have is this moment. Be in it as much you can. Fretting will make it worse.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 17, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> It been speculated there was too many Trump ballots, so there was not enough time to mark the down ballots.


I am also "speculating" that Trump is an alien from outer space. I read it somewhere, it must be true.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Dec 17, 2020)

While i Dislike Biden  Kamala  i do realize that Mitch Mconnell is on the sentate so he's going to stall any piece of legislation that comes from Biden  er Kamala. And don't forget the +70 million Trump voters.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 17, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Laugh at the fact that you have a muttering, stuttering geriatric who gaffes it up at every opportunity. Be grateful for him, because once he steps down and let's the real candidate take over... Well, you can still laugh because she's incompetent as fuck.


I love how people who support Trump think they have the right to call _anyone_ incompetent.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 17, 2020)

Here’s a positive: Welcome to Cyberpunk 2020


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 17, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> I love how people who support Trump think they have the right to call _anyone_ incompetent.


I think Shillary can fall into that category.


----------



## Lats of Peace (Dec 17, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> I love how people who support Trump think they have the right to call _anyone_ incompetent.


Trump is a buffoon but he's hypercompetent in relation to the demented geriatric nigger President-elect. The fact that he's spent the last calendar year bunkered in his basement because his handlers don't trust him not shit his pants on national t.v. says it all.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 17, 2020)

Lats of Peace said:


> Trump is a buffoon but he's hypercompetent in relation to the demented geriatric nigger President-elect. The fact that he's spent the last calendar year bunkered in his basement because his handlers don't trust him not shit his pants on national t.v. says it all.


Yes, Trump's done nothing but prove his competence over not only the last four years, but the last four decades. He got every single thing done he said he would, and has definitely not had more bankruptcies than you can count on one hand, failed businesses in the double digits, and billions in debt. Then went on to lose the election to said demented geriatric nigger who spent the year in a basement. 

Trump is a moron who has his own lolcow thread and continues to cry and moan about losing. You can like him and also admit he's an absolute failure.


----------



## Lats of Peace (Dec 17, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> Yes, Trump's done nothing but prove his competence over not only the last four years, but the last four decades. He got every single thing done he said he would, and has definitely not had more bankruptcies than you can count on one hand, failed businesses in the double digits, and billions in debt. Then went on to lose the election to said demented geriatric nigger who spent the year in a basement.
> 
> Trump is a moron who has his own lolcow thread and continues to cry and moan about losing. You can like him and also admit he's an absolute failure.


I mostly agree with your analysis. I like Trump even while recognizing most of his success has been overblown hype more than triumph.

Though most of it parallels Biden's own career. 40 plus years of no accomplishments other than his senate seat that he kept only by the nature that congressional incumbents rarely lose. The only legislative accomplishments he's had he needed to disavow and retcon. He gets picked as vice-president only because the candidate was a first term senator and they needed an old ""established" political creature to balance the ticket. Two failed campaigns for president in which he was a joke. The third run was shaping up to be an even bigger failure than the previous ones until the media, corporate interests and Democratic political machine put their full weight behind him, dragging him across the finish line; first against Bernie and then Trump.

Trump has failed upwards throughout his life but at least it's been spectacular. Biden has failed upward over 40 years but it's sad and cringe.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks like I'm not the only one worried about what the Biden Administration will entail. 

Also, OP, @NeroRisotto , you forgot the part where the 2nd Amendment will be chipped away, courts will be packed, DC and Puerto Rico will become states, reparations will be handed out, possibly like candy, every statue and memorial will be removed and/or destroyed as we saw this summer, Antifa will become shock troops, Iran will launch nukes at the US as soon as they have the means to do so, the Trump Accountability Project and Trust and Reconciliation Commission working in harmony to bring to justice those that they feel committed grave crimes in the name of Trump, and Trump voters and supporters that don't get a Washington tribunal (which will be aired on every news channel in a way that makes the OJ Simpson murder trial look like a late night infomercial) will end up in camps while the more uppity and defiant ones will be executed, possibly along with Trump himself. Hell, the executions may be public executions in the middle of Times Square. 

It's very clear that Trump is out, and Biden only exists to flush out Trump from the system. And progressive utopia is coming. The only question is how long will it take to manifest. 

Also, the Democrats aren't waiting for 1/20 to pursue their pet projects. 



 So a new question that has to be asked is, "How long will it be before China more directly comes and exerts its force over the US?". We DO owe them a trillion dollars, and sooner or later they're going to put their foot down and tell us to pay up.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one worried about what the Biden Administration will entail.
> 
> Also, OP, @NeroRisotto , you forgot the part where the 2nd Amendment will be chipped away, courts will be packed, DC and Puerto Rico will become states, reparations will be handed out, possibly like candy, every statue and memorial will be removed and/or destroyed as we saw this summer, Antifa will become shock troops, Iran will launch nukes at the US as soon as they have the means to do so, the Trump Accountability Project and Trust and Reconciliation Commission working in harmony to bring to justice those that they feel committed grave crimes in the name of Trump, and Trump voters and supporters that don't get a Washington tribunal (which will be aired on every news channel in a way that makes the OJ Simpson murder trial look like a late night infomercial) will end up in camps while the more uppity and defiant ones will be executed, possibly along with Trump himself. Hell, the executions may be public executions in the middle of Times Square.
> 
> ...


JFC still with the camps? I'm starting to think you are hoping for the camps so you can finally move out of mom's basement.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> JFC still with the camps? I'm starting to think you are hoping for the camps so you can finally move out of mom's basement.


Don't live there. But honestly, you already have an image of me and I'm not sure I can change that.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Don't live there. But honestly, you already have an image of me and I'm not sure I can change that.


My image of you is that you are unhealthily obsessed with the completely fictional idea that you will be put in a camp.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

The only cope here is you still thinking trump did jack shit in these 4 years



> I like to add that South America (and maybe elsewhere) will probably do what Castro did in 1980 and just start dumping their prison and asylum inmates to the US.



South America isnt a country nigga, its a collection of countries and some like Chile are doing well enough

And in any case anyone with an ounce of talent over there would give their right leg to move to the US, already tons of people from SA go to study STEM stuff here with a scholarship paid by their home country and never go back, they stay here doing stuff worth billions with a scholarship we didnt pay, meaning we're basically stealing talent from those countries

Criminals always hop borders, you got countries that get nothing but criminals from abroad like Argentina


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> The only cope here is you still thinking trump did jack shit in these 4 years


Did he? I mean, anything he could do was stymied by everyone in Washington hating him and wanting him out. And nobody seems to be helping his reelection efforts and it's a wonder why he hasn't conceded yet.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Did he? I mean, anything he could do was stymied by everyone in Washington hating him and wanting him out. And nobody seems to be helping his reelection efforts and it's a wonder why he hasn't conceded yet.



Bullshit, afaik he could've declared a state of emergency during the riots and roll the military into town, do a show of strength instead of looking like a wimp


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> Bullshit, afaik he could've declared a state of emergency during the riots and roll the military into town, do a show of strength instead of looking like a wimp


And give Democrats everything they need to impeach him AND remove him from office?


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> and has definitely not had more bankruptcies than you can count on one hand,


You couldn't even build those businesses up to the point where they would go bankrupt in the first place.
You are less competent than a bankruptcy.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> And give Democrats everything they need to impeach him AND remove him from office?



They already removed him from office, he lost the election for being a bitch

How the fuck you impeach a president for stopping violent organized riots? you dont, its his fucking job to keep order, "commander in chief" and all that


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> How the fuck you impeach a president for stopping violent organized riots? you dont


If Trump stayed, they'd look for any and every reason to impeach Trump.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> If Trump stayed, they'd look for any and every reason to impeach Trump.



Fucking let them, better that than to be a 1-term dipshit


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> Fucking let them, better that than to be a 1-term dipshit


And it's probably better to be a one term dipshit than being hunted and thrown in prison or worse for the rest of your life.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> And it's probably better to be a one term dipshit than being hunted and thrown in prison or worse for the rest of your life.


Unless he had literal extra-judicial public executions by the military in the middle of the street he was not going to get "hunted down", stop coping, boomer got cold feet


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 19, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> *Did he? I mean, anything he could do was stymied by everyone in Washington hating him and wanting him out.* And nobody seems to be helping his reelection efforts and it's a wonder why he hasn't conceded yet.


I see we're already on the Obama cope train:
"Nooo the only reason he didn't grant my wish-list policy platform wasn't because it's a bunch of nonsense that any moderate or centrist would have a heart attack over- it's just because everyone hated him and sabotaged him at every turn!"
At least the Obama stans that say that have some grounds since the GOP controlled most of the legislature through most of Obama's presidency: your version has to insist that the same people who were willing to entertain literal conspiracy nonsense about Hugo Chavez's ghost hijacking the election hated Trump.


----------



## Bosmadden (Dec 19, 2020)

Lats of Peace said:


> Trump is a buffoon but he's hypercompetent in relation to the demented geriatric nigger President-elect. The fact that he's spent the last calendar year bunkered in his basement because his handlers don't trust him not shit his pants on national t.v. says it all.


Biden is owned by the right people which is enough. 

He'll be carefully handled for the next 12 months. Cringe interviews with late night comedians. Scripted 'hard' interviews with friendly news anchors. Nothing spontaneous, no news conferences. Otherwise we'll barely see him and literally no one will give a fuck about him, supporters or opponents.

If Trump decides to continue in politics he'll continue to hog the limelight. The media will say they won't cover him but they're liars. Too many will miss the dopamine rush from TDS and he'll out rate President Dementia 10:1.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 19, 2020)

Bosmadden said:


> Biden is owned by the right people which is enough.
> 
> He'll be carefully handled for the next 12 months. Cringe interviews with late night comedians. Scripted 'hard' interviews with friendly news anchors. Nothing spontaneous, no news conferences. Otherwise we'll barely see him and literally no one will give a fuck about him, supporters or opponents.
> 
> If Trump decides to continue in politics he'll continue to hog the limelight. The media will say they won't cover him but they're liars. Too many will miss the dopamine rush from TDS and he'll out rate President Dementia 10:1.


You’re forgetting the part where Trump will be hounded by any lawsuit thrown at him.


----------



## Proud Ginga (Dec 20, 2020)

>Oh no, the candidate of my favorite branch of the corporate uniparty lost!
fag


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Dec 23, 2020)

Joe Biden will finally make anime real


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 23, 2020)

You know I sneer at people who worry scroll on twitter.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 23, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> You know I sneer at people who worry scroll on twitter.


Well, most Trump haters do it every second of every day.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 23, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Well, most Trump haters do it every second of every day.




yes.....that Is what I was stating, the implication being this stupid gay shit is the same.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 23, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> My image of you is that you are unhealthily obsessed with the completely fictional idea that you will be put in a camp.



At this point, it's probably some kind of a fucked-up a fetish for him.

Sort of like that comic about the woke White beardo fantasizing about being put in a gulag by blacks

I've spent most of 2020 going full doomer over politics and at this point, I've taken the stance that it don't matter and none of this matters.

The corporate uniparty wins again and aside from the payment processors being as omnipotent as they've always been and being more brazen about it, not much has changed. Expect the next four to eight years to be a shittier version of the Obama years unless something else comes up.

Since Cocaine Mitch has finally thrown Trump under the bus that means there's probably some kind of a backroom deal with the Georgia runoffs that'll keep Abrams's cheating machine in check so he can keep his narrow majority. It's pretty obvious he only backed Trump as long as he did to ensure he wouldn't lose that

If Trump does pull some unseen ace out of his sleeve on January 6th and somehow win, I'll gladly take that win but I'm not expecting it. C'est la vie.

Any attempt at a national lockdown is going to fall flat now that there's two vaccines fully available. At best, they can get away with the First 100 Days and even then, it'd be smart if it was just the mask mandate and the actual lockdowns are left up to the states.

I have no doubt they'll find an excuse to justify an eternal lockdown, but it's not sustainable after the year-long malaise of 2020, neither economically or socially.

The almighty and omnipotent payment processors going after "problematic" vices like porn is already going to piss people off, as are the new draconian copyright laws regarding streaming. If they go after vidya and any "problematic" (i.e. actually enjoyable) pre-2010's entertainment too, then people are going to be really pissed.

If there's no circuses and bread's too expensive, it's a bit difficult to maintain a Great Reset or what have you.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 23, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> At this point, it's probably some kind of a fucked-up a fetish for him.
> 
> Sort of like that comic about the woke White beardo fantasizing about being put in a gulag by blacks
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that this summer looks to be a preview of what's to come once they purge the parts that can't be spun into good PR? And that we may actually not see Democrats pursue their pet projects? Here's another thing you have to realize: China. We owe a trillion dollars to them, we've spent decades outsourcing every blue collar job to them, and if even a fraction of what they have on the Bidens is true, they're not ones to wait for their interests to be pursued. If anything, we could be on the countdown until the time they put their foot down and try to exert their force on America more directly.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 23, 2020)

I am with you on some of those things but as others have said, unplug for a bit. If you can just go without the internet for a few days that'd be a start but if you can go camping or something that'd probably do you a world of good.

The ride continues and there's no way off, but that doesn't mean it should dominate your mind.
Bitching always helps, even if it's in a gay journal you'd be embarrassed for anyone to ever discover.


----------



## Deftones (Dec 23, 2020)

Ignore politics. Play with Legos.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 23, 2020)

mr_frankie said:


> Ignore politics. Play with Legos.


Considering most of the right is either "here's how Trump can still win" coping or wignat bullshit, this is not a bad option.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 23, 2020)

brentkanaris said:


> Considering most of the right is either "here's how Trump can still win" coping or wignat bullshit, this is not a bad option.


And then they realize they have to do more than posting on 4Chan


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 24, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> So what you're saying is that this summer looks to be a preview of what's to come once they purge the parts that can't be spun into good PR? And that we may actually not see Democrats pursue their pet projects? Here's another thing you have to realize: China. We owe a trillion dollars to them, we've spent decades outsourcing every blue collar job to them, and if even a fraction of what they have on the Bidens is true, they're not ones to wait for their interests to be pursued. If anything, we could be on the countdown until the time they put their foot down and try to exert their force on America more directly.


I think China's biggest play will be the annexation of Taiwan. They've borne that grudge since the creation of Taiwan in the first place. Under a weak leader like Biden, China has the most opportune moment to convince the US Navy to look the other way and seize that economic powerhouse.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> I think China's biggest play will be the annexation of Taiwan. They've borne that grudge since the creation of Taiwan in the first place. Under a weak leader like Biden, China has the most opportune moment to convince the US Navy to look the other way and seize that economic powerhouse.


Except that'll probably be the best chance to trigger a direct military confrontation with China, and let some "regime change" minded people take the wheel. Also, Biden and Harris need to sell Taiwan being taken over as a good thing, and with Hong Kong...that's gonna be pretty hard.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 24, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Except that'll probably be the best chance to trigger a direct military confrontation with China, and let some "regime change" minded people take the wheel. Also, Biden and Harris need to sell Taiwan being taken over as a good thing, and with Hong Kong...that's gonna be pretty hard.


It'll be like the annexation of Crimea. Biden could just say that under the One China policy, the US has no business meddling in "internal affairs." A military confrontation requires a strong leader to say, "no, fuck you!" Biden is highly susceptible to bribes and is a doddering old man that broke his foot chasing a dog's tail. Also, the average American doesn't understand or more importantly care about foreign affairs. Unlike the military, they don't want to be involved in ANY wars. To them, China attacking an ally doesn't mean anything to them. Notions about defending Democracy are 100% cringe and gay.

So, I have to politely disagree. It's easy to get the Biden administration to do nothing. Especially since it will improve his relationship to the CCP at the same time.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> It'll be like the annexation of Crimea. Biden could just say that under the One China policy, the US has no business meddling in "internal affairs." A military confrontation requires a strong leader to say, "no, fuck you!" Biden is highly susceptible to bribes and is a doddering old man that broke his foot chasing a dog's tail. Also, the average American doesn't understand or more importantly care about foreign affairs. Unlike the military, they don't want to be involved in ANY wars. To them, China attacking an ally doesn't mean anything to them. Notions about defending Democracy are 100% cringe and gay.
> 
> So, I have to politely disagree. It's easy to get the Biden administration to do nothing. Especially since it will improve his relationship to the CCP at the same time.


So I guess the real question is, how long before the CCP takes a more direct approach to controlling the US? We do owe them a trillion dollars, and whether you’re a loan shark or a creditor, you have a lot of power over people when it comes to having someone owe you money.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> It'll be like the annexation of Crimea. Biden could just say that under the One China policy, the US has no business meddling in "internal affairs." A military confrontation requires a strong leader to say, "no, fuck you!" Biden is highly susceptible to bribes and is a doddering old man that broke his foot chasing a dog's tail. Also, the average American doesn't understand or more importantly care about foreign affairs. Unlike the military, they don't want to be involved in ANY wars. To them, China attacking an ally doesn't mean anything to them. Notions about defending Democracy are 100% cringe and gay.
> 
> So, I have to politely disagree. It's easy to get the Biden administration to do nothing. Especially since it will improve his relationship to the CCP at the same time.


Why the fuck are people analysing this like Biden will have any say? He'll read the teleprompter until he's dead and when the camera's are off he'll play with little susie, the senator's daughter.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 24, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Why the fuck are people analysing this like Biden will have any say? He'll read the teleprompter until he's dead and when the camera's are off he'll play with little susie, the senator's daughter.


Because at some point, Biden himself has to play a part into things, even if it's signing off on shit.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 24, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Because at some point, Biden himself has to play a part into things, even if it's signing off on shit.


He'll sign off on whatever. His strength of conviction is irrelevant, his desire to be strong against China is irrelevant, his weakness is irrelevant because he'll just sign off on the plans that reach his desk.

I'm confused why I even have to spell this out.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> Unlike the military, they don't want to be involved in ANY wars. To them, China attacking an ally doesn't mean anything to them. Notions about defending Democracy are 100% cringe and gay.


That's the problem with America as a world power in the 21st century. You don't have militaristic aristocratic imperialists, fascists and commies who evangelize their ideology around the world to unite against "for the good of democracy". Internal politics and culture had gotten so bad that even you can't unite against Muslim terrorists or an expansionist Russia or China.

Pretty much, America's days as a superpower are numbered.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 24, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I want to (I know you were addressing OP, but I'll take it too) but actual religion doesn't really do it for me because any time I go to church the preacher starts talking about original sin and the Trinity and I can't get over how stupid it sounds.


Give me money and I pinky promise you won't go to Hell!


BoxerShorts47 said:


> Not True. Obama caused wokism. He radically changed America. He started the 2nd civil rights movement aka the social justice movement.
> 
> The problem here is that neo-liberalism is now wokism. You'll see mass anti-whiteness this decade. Everything against which the skeptics and alt-right fought will become normalized. Trump's critical race theory ban will be repealed. If Biden stops "socialism" that'll make the situation even worse because people need a healthcare and education fix. Expect the 2020s to look like the 1920s and no focusing on "family and friends" aka "just get a job" is the wrong response.  You cannot run away from your own society.
> 
> ...


The only freedom that white leftists care about is the freedom to fuck whoever they want. Everyone else deserves the gulag.

And yes, woke politics is just religion with the original sin of being white, without any chance of salvation. At least the Jesus fan club promises you forgiveness, wherein the cult of Woko Haram specifically states that you deserve none. And considering that you have no control over the circumstances in which you were born, well, do the math.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 24, 2020)

At least there's a chance that, once the woke vermintide eventually murder me, I won't have to live in the ShitEarth they seek to create.

Of course, now that I say that, Big Tech will start developing immortality machines so they can punish wrongthinkers with a reenactment of "I Have No Mouth, And I Must Scream".


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 24, 2020)

I will survive this presidency, but I doubt the people living in the 3rd World will. You know, with all the bombs Biden and Kamala are going to gleefully drop on them. Say your prayers for them.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 24, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I will survive this presidency, but I doubt the people living in the 3rd World will. You know, with all the bombs Biden and Kamala are going to gleefully drop on them. Say your prayers for them.


Nah they deserved it for being born in a 3rd World


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 24, 2020)

brentkanaris said:


> That's the problem with America as a world power in the 21st century. You don't have militaristic aristocratic imperialists, fascists and commies who evangelize their ideology around the world to unite against "for the good of democracy". Internal politics and culture had gotten so bad that even you can't unite against Muslim terrorists or an expansionist Russia or China.
> 
> Pretty much, America's days as a superpower are numbered.


I'd rather sell the country to Russia than China if I had a choice, and I detest Putin for his bad behavior in regards to Ukraine. Hunter Biden's probably already made a different choice for America's future, though.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 24, 2020)

Duke Nukem said:


> I'd rather sell the country to Russia than China if I had a choice, and I detest Putin for his bad behavior in regards to Ukraine. Hunter Biden's probably already made a different choice for America's future, though.


We owe China a trillion dollars, Hunter is said to be held by the balls by the CCP, we’ve sent them every blue collar industry, how long before China takes a more direct approach to exerting power over us?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 24, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> We owe China a trillion dollars, Hunter is said to be held by the balls by the CCP, we’ve sent them every blue collar industry, how long before China takes a more direct approach to exerting power over us?


Already in motion, choomba.






Yeah I know this guy is a clickbait factory but it's probably not far from reality in this case.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 24, 2020)

He's going to be a fuck up, but what else is new? I live in a deep red area, so even if things go sideways, somehow, my family will be fine. The only real concern for you should be the economy. If the pedo doesn't shut everything down again, expect another malaise for the next decade, much like we had under Obama. It'll suck, but we'll survive.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> He'll sign off on whatever. His strength of conviction is irrelevant, his desire to be strong against China is irrelevant, his weakness is irrelevant because he'll just sign off on the plans that reach his desk.
> 
> I'm confused why I even have to spell this out.


That's what I mean by weak. A strong leader is able to project his or her vision. No one has a clue what Biden's vision of America is because there isn't one.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Dec 24, 2020)

Just ignore the laws you don't like in minecraft. Download a full auto sear mod for your gun datapack, complete the taxes minigame on low%, upgrade your stealth around cop NPCs


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> That's what I mean by weak. A strong leader is able to project his or her vision. No one has a clue what Biden's vision of America is because there isn't one.


Biden doesn't have a vision for America, but the CCP does.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 24, 2020)

If you want, you can do your part in fighting against what you fear Biden and the Democrats will do by amassing political power wherever you can, or alternatively, doing activist work/lobbying.

In the first place, it was the complacency that the conservative rank-and-file had following Trump's win that put them in this position. They probably would have been in this position in 2024 if not now.


----------



## Activelo (Dec 24, 2020)

I was surprised that Trump lost, but that's mostly because he seemed to have more support than Biden at first glance, what with Trump having significantly more people coming to his rallies and Biden fucking up his speeches whenever he's allowed to talk. That, and I was kinda hoping for more chaos.

The choice was ultimately between a senile president that's going to be replaced by Kamala after some time or a president with a massive ego trying to repeal Section 230 because Twitter was mean to him (Although good fucking luck trying to get Twitter to hold Biden to the same standards once he's in office.) Both are unlikable in their own ways.

In the end, though? I'll live with the presidency. If anything, it reminded me that there's faggots on both sides of the political spectrum and it's fun to watch and laugh at them all the same.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Dec 24, 2020)

It's all a hoax, Jeb is pulling the strings. It's a diversion, Biden will die, then Jeb will be inserted as the true and honest President. 

Welcome, 46. Jeb Bush.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> That's what I mean by weak. A strong leader is able to project his or her vision. No one has a clue what Biden's vision of America is because there isn't one.


Just because Biden is weak doesnt mean his handlers are. They may well persue war with as much enthusiasm as Hillary.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Just because Biden is weak doesnt mean his handlers are. They may well persue war with as much enthusiasm as Hillary.


War against a weak nation, but I was talking about Taiwan. China is the one nation the US has absolutely zero interest in fighting, even if China is in the wrong.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 24, 2020)

"Coping" seems like a strong word. More like "uninterested" or "apathetic."


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 24, 2020)

So no one told you life was gonna be this way
Your job's a joke, you're broke, your love life's D.O.A.
It's like you're always stuck in second gear
When it hasn't been your day, your week, your month, or even your year, but

I'll be there for you
(When the rain starts to pour)
I'll be there for you






(Like I've been there before)
I'll be there for you
('Cause you're there for me too)


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 24, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> No one has a clue what Biden's vision of America is because there isn't one.


Didn't Biden lay out his vision on his website? I remember a lot of stuff regarding gun control. And getting back in deals Trump took us out of.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 24, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Didn't Biden lay out his vision on his website? I remember a lot of stuff regarding gun control. And getting back in deals Trump took us out of.


If it was convincing, we would have seen it in the primaries. Instead, the primaries was a clown show as they desperately tried to find their organic candidate. Instead, they chose the most compromised person they could, which is why the election fraud is so obvious.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Dec 24, 2020)

someone is oding on copeium


----------



## Blue_Snow (Dec 24, 2020)

President Jeb Bush said:


> It's all a hoax, Jeb is pulling the strings. It's a diversion, Biden will die, then Jeb will be inserted as the true and honest President.
> 
> Welcome, 46. Jeb Bush.


my anus is ready for jeb


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 25, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> War against a weak nation, but I was talking about Taiwan. China is the one nation the US has absolutely zero interest in fighting, even if China is in the wrong.


Who even thinks about "being in the wrong" for geopolitics? Nobody who is involved with decisionmaking in any case.

Besides, the same holds true vice versa. The US is one country that China has zero interest in fighting. So it's a game of chicken, more or less.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 25, 2020)

HERE'S HOW JEB CAN STILL WIN


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 25, 2020)

I just want the shit that Trump did that every honest person agrees with was good for the country to continue.

Keep drawing down troops from Afghanistan. We have no reason to be there anymore. Protect the American workers by getting more stuff like the USMCA signed.

I don't think I'm unreasonable here.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 25, 2020)

Duke Nukem said:


> Biden doesn't have a vision for America, but the CCP does.


Very thoughtful of the Chicoms to look after his thinking. Thinking hurts. All old Joe wants to do is sniff young female hair.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 25, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> Very thoughtful of the Chicoms to look after his thinking. Thinking hurts. All old Joe wants to do is sniff young female hair.





Lemmingwise said:


> Who even thinks about "being in the wrong" for geopolitics? Nobody who is involved with decisionmaking in any case.
> 
> Besides, the same holds true vice versa. The US is one country that China has zero interest in fighting. So it's a game of chicken, more or less.


Here's the thing: China isn't one to just sit idly by when someone resists them or doesn't get with the program (see Hong Kong and the Ughyurs). The United States owes China one trillion dollars. When someone owes you money, you hold power over them. So China could easily do whatever they can to at least get their money, even if it takes taking a more direct approach to things in regards to the US.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 25, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Here's the thing: China isn't one to just sit idly by when someone resists them or doesn't get with the program (see Hong Kong and the Ughyurs). The United States owes China one trillion dollars. When someone owes you money, you hold power over them. So China could easily do whatever they can to at least get their money, even if it takes taking a more direct approach to things in regards to the US.


The Chicoms probably know not to be too provocative. Big debtors can have a lot of leverage as the creditor wants and needs payment. Donald Trump and any property magnate know that. There's a lot of financial fuckery the US could indulge in if the Chicoms started to forget themselves.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Dec 25, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> The Chicoms probably know not to be too provocative. Big debtors can have a lot of leverage as the creditor wants and needs payment. Donald Trump and any property magnate know that. There's a lot of financial fuckery the US could indulge in if the Chicoms started to forget themselves.


There's that saying,


> If you owe the bank $100, that's your problem. If you owe the bank $100 million, that's the bank's problem.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 25, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Didn't Biden lay out his vision on his website? I remember a lot of stuff regarding gun control. And getting back in deals Trump took us out of.


That’s a strange way to say Biden’s friend. Keep in mind that he hired someone who said he commutes all the time and not, you know, someone who actually understands that transportation to be the head of the DoT.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 25, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Here's the thing: China isn't one to just sit idly by when someone resists them or doesn't get with the program (see Hong Kong and the Ughyurs). The United States owes China one trillion dollars. When someone owes you money, you hold power over them. So China could easily do whatever they can to at least get their money, even if it takes taking a more direct approach to things in regards to the US.


If things get more adverserial, who has the leverage exactly? It's not like China can throw the US out of their house like a landlord could. How do you collect debt from someone armed to the teeth and then some? Only by consent.

I'm not saying the US would lightly renege on debt, credit ratings and all, but it's not the same power relationship as it is between indivuals or private companies with a government to enforce contracts and such. Nobody can throw the US in jail. That's the value of a vastly superior military.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 25, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Nobody can throw the US in jail. That's the value of a vastly superior military


Having a better military doesn’t mean shit if your soldiers are all concerned about feelings and trannies


----------



## raspberry mocha (Dec 25, 2020)

What if all this time, the god emperor wasn't Trump but Kamala?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 25, 2020)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Having a better military doesn’t mean shit if your soldiers are all concerned about feelings and trannies


Suicide squads have always been moderately succesful


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 25, 2020)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Having a better military doesn’t mean shit if your soldiers are all concerned about feelings and trannies


Oh yeah, isn’t the People’s Liberation Army on the rise in terms of military might?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 25, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Suicide squads have always been moderately succesful


It would be effective 41% of the time


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 25, 2020)

One more thing about military; when it comes down to it, China is still surrounded by enemies. Japan, Russia, India, South Korea. Meanwhile the US can count on numerous allies. Take 4 or 5 of such allies and they could challenge China even without the US acting.

For all their progress and US trannification, the chasm between power is still immense.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 25, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> One more thing about military; when it comes down to it, China is still surrounded by enemies. Japan, Russia, India, South Korea. Meanwhile the US can count on numerous allies. Take 4 or 5 of such allies and they could challenge China even without the US acting.
> 
> For all their progress and US trannification, the chasm between power is still immense.


But here’s the thing: you say the chasm is huge, but is it closing? China seems to be one to boast about how great its military is.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 25, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> But here’s the thing: you say the chasm is huge, but is it closing? China seems to be one to boast about how great its military is.


North Korea is also boasting.
A rich man doesn't need to say he is rich.

Yes it's closing, China is an industrial powerhouse, good at espionage and is building a modern military. Their military projection is still abysmal in comparison. What they have for now is a very large army and a lot of missiles.

China has 2 aircraft carriers, the US has 20 (and they're bigger). South Korea also has one and is building a new one as well.

The Chinese carriers are based on an old soviet design (and built on decommisioned soviet hull). They can only launch inferior chinese jetfighters, with limited arms.

Meanwhile the US carriers can launch everything from fully outfitted bombers, fighters, even transports.

The Chinese carriers need to refuel every 6 days. The nuclear powered US carriers doesn't really need to refuel every year.

At best China could challenge India with their carriers in the Indian sea... but then India has its own carriers.

So is the chasm closing? Yes, China will have another, more modern carrier ready in 2024. It won't have the limitations of their current soviet carrier, though I'd be surprised if it was as modern as its american counterpart. At that rate, assuming no setbacks from China and no response from US, they'll achieve parity in 60-80 years. Of course it isn't all about carriers, as China can defend areas by launching a shitload of missiles near their coast, denying space for american carriers. But it's easy to be swayed by nationalist propaganda.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> One more thing about military; when it comes down to it, China is still surrounded by enemies. Japan, Russia, India, South Korea. Meanwhile the US can count on numerous allies. Take 4 or 5 of such allies and they could challenge China even without the US acting.
> 
> For all their progress and US trannification, the chasm between power is still immense.


That assumes the US wants to exert said strength. Which is my point about the annexation of Taiwan. These nations are only defended if the US flexes. The second it doesn't, China can fill that void.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 26, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> In the first place, it was the blatant electoral fraud committed following Trump's win in November 2020 that put conservatives in this position. They probably would have been in this position in 2024 if not for said fraud.


Fixed. Oh and by all means, organize away and fight the bullshit that Biden/Harris pull, just don't forget that Trump would have had a second term if not for blatant fraud that the spineless cowards in the GOPe refused to fight.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 26, 2020)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> That assumes the US wants to exert said strength. Which is my point about the annexation of Taiwan. These nations are only defended if the US flexes. The second it doesn't, China can fill that void.


How military bases does the US have on foreign soil?

How many (proxy) wars has the US started in the last decade?

What is the incentive to cede influence when it could eadily win the fight?

What is the incentive to lose face and influence by actong cowardly?

I can see of no reason why the US wouldn't defend its interest and stake in Taiwan.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 26, 2020)

FunPosting101 said:


> Fixed. Oh and by all means, organize away and fight the bullshit that Biden/Harris pull, just don't forget that Trump would have had a second term if not for blatant fraud that the spineless cowards in the GOPe refused to fight.


Fraud or not, it became clear that the GOP doesn't have the political machine development that the Democratic party has.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 26, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> North Korea is also boasting.
> A rich man doesn't need to say he is rich.
> 
> Yes it's closing, China is an industrial powerhouse, good at espionage and is building a modern military. Their military projection is still abysmal in comparison. What they have for now is a very large army and a lot of missiles.
> ...


I think once Xi goes, everything will turn to shit and there will be setbacks and infighting. He won't last another 80 years and this whole system that China has built relies on Xi being there. Even an Anointed Successor won't work which is why the world mostly did away with systems like that because there is zero distribution of power.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 26, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Fraud or not, it became clear that the GOP doesn't have the political machine development that the Democratic party has.


Debateable. Did they ever fully get behind Trump or are they satisfied with a loss now if it means they get to make their own way in the next election?

There were a lot of GOP affiliated nevertrumpers that eventually slovenly got behind him.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 26, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> I think once Xi goes, everything will turn to shit and there will be setbacks and infighting. He won't last another 80 years and this whole system that China has built relies on Xi being there. Even an Anointed Successor won't work which is why the world mostly did away with systems like that because there is zero distribution of power.


Eh, when it comes to totalitarian states, there's usually an heir apparent that just isn't made public unless they absolutely need to show who the successor is.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 26, 2020)

This fucking thread holy shit kek
Imagine grieving the loss of a conman that did jackshit to help conservatism while the left got away with everything.
There already is the Trump Enslavement Syndrome thread with lefties circlejerking about the orange man being the worst president in history and how the dems will be competent
Do we really need more hugboxes here?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 26, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Eh, when it comes to totalitarian states, there's usually an heir apparent that just isn't made public unless they absolutely need to show who the successor is.


Except the heir always has diminishing returns in power and influence.

Look at North Korea for a recent example, you can also look at Turkey.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 26, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> You’re forgetting the part where Trump will be hounded by any lawsuit thrown at him.



I honestly dont know if you're a lib still thinking trump is gonna go to jail, or a maga coping with the fact that he lost for being a wimp during the riots and say wimpittude was because the dems would send him to jail if he actually did something

Not only is trump never going to jail for his crimes because that would set a precedent that could send all kinds of politicians to jail, he didnt do shit during the riots because he cant do shit, he thought he could bullshit his way thru office like he did in business



Syaoran Li said:


> The almighty and omnipotent payment processors going after "problematic" vices like porn is already going to piss people off, as are the new draconian copyright laws regarding streaming. If they go after vidya and any "problematic" (i.e. actually enjoyable) pre-2010's entertainment too, then people are going to be really pissed.



So what, gamergate 2? porngate? streamgate? you think normies have the balls to pull something like that? bite the hand that feeds their addictions?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> Not only is trump never going to jail for his crimes because *that would set a precedent that could send all kinds of politicians to jail*


If that's part of his legacy, then I'm fine with it.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> So what, gamergate 2? porngate? streamgate? you think normies have the balls to pull something like that? bite the hand that feeds their addictions?



If if it weren't for Corona, I'd agree with you entirely on this.

COVID-19 was a black swan event that fucked everything up and has flipped the script. Everything's gone to Hell and nobody knows what the fuck is going on.

Even the BLM coup in the summer wouldn't have happened if George Floyd's death wasn't preceded by three months of intense lockdowns and social distancing making everyone stir-crazy.

2020 is putting the normies close to their breaking point if it hasn't already. The payment processors going after an ostensibly apolitical and semi-mainstream site like Pornhub has already "redpilled" a bunch of soys and normies about the disproportionate power they have.

If this shit continues, you might have a lot of people snapping. I don't see a mass uprising because that's retarded, but I can definitely see more people getting desperate that they wind up going full psycho retard and doing stuff one should only do in Minecraft

The issue of black fragility is still unaddressed and Biden already said BLM should be thankful that him and Harris won the election and shut up. If BLM/Antifa find another excuse to riot and loot or if they want to continue their attempted revolution once the holidays have passed, things are going to be a lot different than they were in the summer.

With Orange Man finally gone, a new wave of rioting won't be coddled as much by major cities and states outside of the preexisting Antifa fiefdoms in the Pacific Northwest like Portland and Seattle.


Everyone on all sides are stuck in the weeds and nobody knows what the fuck is going on. From the way things are shaping up, Biden/Harris is going to be a slightly shitter retread of Bush's second term or Obama at best. 

Kamala Harris is not a "true and honest" progressive like Ilhan Omar or AOC. She's a neoliberal corporate uniparty cunt who'll gladly pander to the Woke Left if she thinks it will get her ahead.

If the Dems don't take both seats in the Georgia runoffs, then she's a lame duck and "rule by EO fiat" is less of a viable option than it was for Obama since Trump and McConnell have stacked the courts more in the favor of the GOP by comparison, Roberts's own autism aside. Even with the courts fucking over Trump, the issue of court-packing is going to be a moot point. Especially if the Dems can't take both seats in Georgia.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Mitch cut some backroom deal with the corporate establishment Dems to retain his narrow majority in the Senate and to shut down Stacey Abrams before she becomes too much of a loose cannon like The Squad are. 

My personal prediction for the Georgia runoffs is that the Dems win one of the seats but Perdue keeps his seat by the skin of his teeth. When the new Congress convenes in January, the Dems will be weaker in the House and the Senate is going to be razor-thin for both sides, especially if Manchin and Romney do the expected thing and cuck out their respective parties.

That might be why Trump veto'd NDAA but didn't explicitly veto the COVID-19 relief bill despite not signing it. 

He knows if he vetoes it now, there's a veto-proof majority but there's a chance with a weaker Dem majority in the House, if he vetoes it after January 6th, there's less of a chance for a strong veto-proof majority in both chambers.

Fuck, if Trump pardons Assange and Snowden in the coming weeks or does some last minute "Fuck You!" EO's, then I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 26, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> If things get more adverserial, who has the leverage exactly? It's not like China can throw the US out of their house like a landlord could. How do you collect debt from someone armed to the teeth and then some? Only by consent.
> 
> I'm not saying the US would lightly renege on debt, credit ratings and all, but it's not the same power relationship as it is between indivuals or private companies with a government to enforce contracts and such. Nobody can throw the US in jail. That's the value of a vastly superior military.



Then why didnt the soviets just bully their way into more credits instead of going bankrupt?

Whats gonna happen if the usa fails to pay debt to china is that all us debt including treasure bonds are gonna take a dive since nobody wants to hold bad debt, and the dollar will also go into inflation, and depending of how retarded it gets could go all the way into hyperinflation. Every country that stops paying debts has this problem, argentina went through like 5 or 6 different currencies (peso, austral, something else I cant recall) because every time it defaulted on its debts the bonds would go to shit and so did their currency

Sure we got nukes and shit but so did the soviets, you cant bully the rest of the world into using your currency, you know why the dollar is the world's currency? because we basically subsidized wwii exports, we keep the arab oil oligarchs in power, and pay for the security of western europe

The moment that changes the dollar value drops, you cant pay the troops, what you gonna do? threaten other countries with nukes? they got nukes too. The chicoms might not have a large a military like we do but they got enough ASM to sink most of our fleet, a fleet we wouldnt be able to afford to replace, we cant churn out ships like 70 years ago



StinkleMyDinkle said:


> Having a better military doesn’t mean shit if your soldiers are all concerned about feelings and trannies



Also this, but on the bright side the skirmishes with the indian army shows the chicom troops cant handle shit. As it turns out the chicom military being part of the party and not the nation means you fight for the party, not china. What that means is that the only reason to get in the army is to get into the chicom party which being a den of corruption opens a lot of doors for people who want to become the new rich in china, but that kind of people wont take a bullet for anybody which is why when a bunch of currytroopers raided them the chicoms ran for the hills leaving their neet bunker full of porn behind



Lemmingwise said:


> One more thing about military; when it comes down to it, China is still surrounded by enemies. Japan, Russia, India, South Korea. Meanwhile the US can count on numerous allies. Take 4 or 5 of such allies and they could challenge China even without the US acting.
> 
> For all their progress and US trannification, the chasm between power is still immense.



Enemies? russia will sell them anything short of their own territory (for now), india is the only one that might actually attack them but cant do much with nuclear pakis being allied to china too, meaning it would be a 2-front war for them, and japan and korea are too fucking scared of getting nuked



Marissa Moira said:


> If that's part of his legacy, then I'm fine with it.



Which is why its not gonna happen, everyone is a friend in DC, they just pretend to hate each other for the plebs


----------



## Bussyking7 (Dec 26, 2020)

Imagine giving a shit about social issues beyond the first amendment. Biden is senile so hopefully god tier Summers will keep him in check from Bernie and his ilk and we'll get Obama tier economic policies, which is acceptable. Unfortunately Romney lost in 2012 and the entire economically rational Mankiw type crowd has become a small minority in the Republican party. Now I'll never get my zero corporate and capital gains taxes .


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 26, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If if it weren't for Corona, I'd agree with you entirely on this.
> 
> COVID-19 was a black swan event that fucked everything up and has flipped the script. Everything's gone to Hell and nobody knows what the fuck is going on.
> 
> ...



The riots were orchestrated as fuck, that why it happened, you had pallets of bricks showing up from nowhere, police being told to stay away from potential targets, mayors refusing to let the guardies in, what a coincidence isnt it? 

What you have to understand is that the democrats control the black political apparatus, nothing happens if they dont want it to happen, and if you're black but dont like what massa says you're gonna end up like darren seals, and nobody is gonna care, the news are not gonna cover it, blm is not gonna even mention your name

Normalfags are anesthetized now, they dont react anymore, they knuckle under and cope harder online, and when their cope gets banned they cope silently to avoid another ban, they dont sperg out. The only opposition is controlled opposition, nutjobs like antimaskers and the like, they are allowed to exist so that anyone that goes against the grind has to join them or at least end up being associated to them, that way normalfags steer clear of being against the system for fear of being branded as "one of those", and thanks to social media your life story follows you around no matter what you do, you cant simply pretend it didnt happen like boomers who hide their pedohippie past

There wont be another gamergate, gaming itself is more coopted than other forms of media and gamers still buy that shit, the ps5 was the biggest console launch to date IIRC, and the new xbox launch was the biggest of all xbox consoles too, does that sounds like rebellion to you? people buying consoles that are almost completely dependent on online game purchases you dont own and can be taken from you for no reason? The new oculus VR demands you use a facebook account meaning they datamine everything you do, and again can ban you and take your games, but its still selling like crazy with most stores lacking stock, gamers dont give a shit.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> The riots were orchestrated as fuck, that why it happened, you had pallets of bricks showing up from nowhere, police being told to stay away from potential targets, mayors refusing to let the guardies in, what a coincidence isnt it?
> 
> What you have to understand is that the democrats control the black political apparatus, nothing happens if they dont want it to happen, and if you're black but dont like what massa says you're gonna end up like darren seals, and nobody is gonna care, the news are not gonna cover it, blm is not gonna even mention your name
> 
> ...



I really hate to be a bugman normie if that's the case. Well welcome to the new dark ages. Enjoy your serfdom.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> you cant bully the rest of the world into using your currency


This worked fine for the last 5 decades. Why do you think that every time a regional power wants to change from the petrodollar to either the Euro or their own oil backed currency? Saddam, Ghaddafi, they are brought down.

Is it possible for this system to collapse? Sure. But it held firm for a long long time and it worked exactly as said: bullied into using your currency.

As for why the soviets didn't: their economic problems ran much much deeper. They depended on their greatest enemy (US) to feed them. And they had an enemy of that size that other countries could run to and offer reasonable deals.

There isn't quite that type of relationship with China yet for most countries, even if things are shifting.

The US is still the #1 agricultural producer in the world.

To get back to the core of the answer: soviets had nowhere near the current US hegemony and power and thus could not bully others into using their currency.


----------



## Smolrolls (Dec 26, 2020)

I'll just leave this here




And hey just remember:  Hillary Clinton lost to an cheeto man, a sniffer that likes kids, and a vice president who thinks she's the victim of her own story.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> The riots were orchestrated as fuck, that why it happened, you had pallets of bricks showing up from nowhere, police being told to stay away from potential targets, mayors refusing to let the guardies in, what a coincidence isnt it?


Another thing, there have been more encounters with police that end up fatal, but nobody gives a shit now. You won't be hearing much about this. No riots, maybe a couple of local protests. It's December, so it's not politically expedient. It's not about muh policing or muh racism, and it never was.


			https://www.reuters.com/video/watch/idRCV0095MP


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 26, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> This worked fine for the last 5 decades. Why do you think that every time a regional power wants to change from the petrodollar to either the Euro or their own oil backed currency? Saddam, Ghaddafi, they are brought down.
> 
> Is it possible for this system to collapse? Sure. But it held firm for a long long time and it worked exactly as said: bullied into using your currency.
> 
> ...



Those are shit-tier countries, thats why they get toppled. The countries china is courting are also shit-tier, the vast majority are african and asian shitholes, countries whose only political weight is the token vote they get at the UN but the security council? zero, nada

The soviets became too dependent on oil exports just like modern russia is, and when oil went down in the 80s they were stuck with bills they couldnt pay. Also during most of its history the soviets refused to pay any debts whatsoever even to other sovereign countries which is why nobody was going to buy soviet debt and the ruble was worthless outside the ussr

Europe agrees with the dollar scheme because we're practically paying for nato, if they had to foot the bill their citizens would go without all that sweet welfare they got used to, might cause an actual uprising since in places like the uk, germany and france you have generations of families living on government cheese, and then you got all the "doctors and engineers" from camelfuckistan that for some reason aren't building spaceships and other shit but joining the previous refugees in living off the taxpayers while not even bothering to learn the language

The US has always payed its debts, always, the moment we stop due to political reasons we start going the way Argentina did, confidence in our currency will collapse since if we refuse to pay X debt then what about Y debt? and Z debt? If we backpedal we lose face and look like cowards, if we keep going confidence goes down and shit gets worse for the dollar

We never bullied anybody, we've been literally subsidizing other countries for decades so they'll use the dollar, and in turn they invest in the dollar by buying debt

Stop paying the debt and shit collapses



FAQnews Correspondent said:


> Another thing, there have been more encounters with police that end up fatal, but nobody gives a shit now. You won't be hearing much about this. No riots, maybe a couple of local protests. It's December, so it's not politically expedient. It's not about muh policing or muh racism, and it never was.
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/video/watch/idRCV0095MP



I'm getting a 404 on that link


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> I'm getting a 404 on that link


That's really weird, I clicked on it just now and it's showing up for me fine.


----------



## Odnovo (Dec 26, 2020)

I don't want to use the term "cope" because it seems like a term that is being utilized by idiots to demoralize and humiliate those who care about the bullshit going on at this time. My honest opinion is that while things may not have always been terrible, they have been for a while, even a bit before the 2010s, and it is simply more painful for us because it has now become more transparent. You can't expect to change anything when you have only started to become aware of a problem that has actually existed for several years, although that may be an over-simplification.


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Dec 26, 2020)

Misery loves company. You'll find no shortage of wallowing from members of the left and right. Progressives will watch with increasing horror as establishment Democrats become the Republicans they always wanted to be. The alt-right / Trumplicans will gnash their teeth as centrist neoliberals rub their noses in their defeat (while actually passing things that Republicans want regardless). While the war machine will continue unabated, I'll offer you this as small comfort: having dashed the hull of their HMS #Resistance upon the glacier known as Trump, the DNC will sink, inelegantly, into the deep dark of the 2022 midterms. Nancy Pelosi will strike up the band.

And then... hell, who knows. President Crenshaw / VP Gabbard?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 26, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> We never bullied anybody


Ay lmao.

You literally created a nation called panama because you wanted a canal. You may have expert diplomats on top, creating all kinds of excuses to start wars, pardon me, spread freedom and democracies with bombs and revolutions.

It's true that European countries don't pay their agreed NATO amount, but it's not like it is a huge amount. Compared to welfare it's like 2%.

As for the paying of debt, do you think that would continue if the China / US conflict ever got hot? I'm not so sure.

At some point US will default. Eventually every country does. There is no riskfree debt, not even US government bonds.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 27, 2020)

Smolrolls said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 1811487
> And hey just remember:  Hillary Clinton lost to an cheeto man, a sniffer that likes kids, and a vice president who thinks she's the victim of her own story.


I'll leave this here:




Donald Trump raped a 13 yr old and was BFF with Epstein.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 27, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> I'll leave this here:
> 
> View attachment 1813498
> Donald Trump raped a 13 yr old and was BFF with Epstein.


Is that why they haven’t gone after Ghislaine Maxwell?


----------



## Smolrolls (Dec 29, 2020)

Yea definitely rate me late on this: people voted for biden, but are afraid that Harris will take over; Much as how people voted for Biden cause daddy Trump didn't give them their tax cut, so said voters voted for the man/party that's notorious for increasing all kinds of taxes that some kiwi accountants can help educate me/us in.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 29, 2020)

NeroRisotto said:


> It been speculated there was too many Trump ballots, so there was not enough time to mark the down ballots.


You are seriously incredibly retarded if you actually believe this. I am not exaggerating; you legitimately need a caretaker to handle your life if you are this retarded.

Your life isn't going to change under Biden/Harris, just like it didn't change under Trump/Pence. You Trump cultists are coming off far more retarded than even the most die-hard Hillary supporters in 2016. Get a grip


----------



## Odnovo (Dec 30, 2020)

Smolrolls said:


> Yea definitely rate me late on this: people voted for biden, but are afraid that Harris will take over; Much as how people voted for Biden cause daddy Trump didn't give them their tax cut, so said voters voted for the man/party that's notorious for increasing all kinds of taxes that some kiwi accountants can help educate me/us in.


Yeah I know, it's retarded, just like the election...


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 30, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Your life isn't going to change under Biden/Harris, just like it didn't change under Trump/Pence. You Trump cultists are coming off far more retarded than even the most die-hard Hillary supporters in 2016. Get a grip



Man, I wish I got to live such a care-free life that nothing at all was different in my situation under Bush vs Obama vs Trump. Must be nice.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 30, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Your life isn't going to change under Biden/Harris, just like it didn't change under Trump/Pence. You Trump cultists are coming off far more retarded than even the most die-hard Hillary supporters in 2016. Get a grip



Be as it may that people should have more agency in changing their own lives instead of relying on random fucks in Washington to do it and a huge chunk of their political woes are the cause of state and local government. I think it's downright stupid to assume things don't change with each admin that affected peoples lives.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 30, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Man, I wish I got to live such a care-free life that nothing at all was different in my situation under Bush vs Obama vs Trump. Must be nice.


How was your life different?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 30, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Is that why they haven’t gone after Ghislaine Maxwell?


This is a woman who is under such a tight security guideline that she cannot even wear under ware or a bra so she doesn't follow her leader.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 30, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> This is a woman who is under such a tight security guideline that she cannot even wear under ware or a bra so she doesn't follow her leader.


True...but what security did Epstein have? And he ended up six feet under. What makes Maxwell any different?


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Dec 30, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> The riots were orchestrated as fuck, that why it happened, you had pallets of bricks showing up from nowhere, police being told to stay away from potential targets, mayors refusing to let the guardies in, what a coincidence isnt it?
> 
> What you have to understand is that the democrats control the black political apparatus, nothing happens if they dont want it to happen, and if you're black but dont like what massa says you're gonna end up like darren seals, and nobody is gonna care, the news are not gonna cover it, blm is not gonna even mention your name
> 
> ...



Normie gamers are some of the biggest fucking sheep on the planet. 

They either eat the shit given to them by big AAA, or take multiple reemings up the ass ala NuWarcraft 3 and more recently Cyberpunk and just shrug it off while asking for more. 
I went pirate and never looked back, and some friend had the gall to say I wasn't supporting the games and they might "stop making them" while millions of sheep eat the slop of pre-orders, battle passes, and $30 DLC for $60 games.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 30, 2020)

AcidityLiquidity said:


> Normie gamers are some of the biggest fucking sheep on the planet.
> 
> They either eat the shit given to them by big AAA, or take multiple reemings up the ass ala NuWarcraft 3 and more recently Cyberpunk and just shrug it off while asking for more.
> I went pirate and never looked back, and some friend had the gall to say I wasn't supporting the games and they might "stop making them" while millions of sheep eat the slop of pre-orders, battle passes, and $30 DLC for $60 games.


And yet people thought they had a movement to change Western civilization.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 30, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> How was your life different?



Mostly economically, but also in terms of employment, dealing with crime, the impact of war engagements, lots of other things to some degree. I'm not unique.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 30, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Mostly economically, but also in terms of employment, dealing with crime, the impact of war engagements, lots of other things to some degree. I'm not unique.


What of that had to do with the president in particular?


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 30, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> What of that had to do with the president in particular?



All of it. I wouldn't have listed it otherwise.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 31, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> All of it. I wouldn't have listed it otherwise.


How has your life changed with regards to dealing with crime due to the president?


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 31, 2020)

President worship is a manifestation of an old form of magical thinking among the desperate.  It was once common for Russian peasants to lament, "If only the Tsar knew what they were doing to us!"

People want to believe that getting the right president will solve their problems, or at least to believe *their* choice for president really gives the faintest shit about their lives, because they, often correctly, feel like the odds are against them, and that the government exists, at best, to perpetuate itself, not to help them except insofar as the benefit is mutual and worth the investment.

For that matter, it's nice to think that any one man can significantly change the day-to-day behavior of an imperial republic.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> How has your life changed with regards to dealing with crime due to the president?


I now have to be prejudiced against Black people now. Soyboy white college graduates too for that matter.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> President worship is a manifestation of an old form of magical thinking among the desperate.  It was once common for Russian peasants to lament, "If only the Tsar knew what they were doing to us!"
> 
> People want to believe that getting the right president will solve their problems, or at least to believe *their* choice for president really gives the faintest shit about their lives, because they, often correctly, feel like the odds are against them, and that the government exists, at best, to perpetuate itself, not to help them except insofar as the benefit is mutual and worth the investment.
> 
> For that matter, it's nice to think that any one man can significantly change the day-to-day behavior of an imperial republic.



True but sometimes one man can make the difference between one country becoming developed or ending like a shithole

There were many times when the US could've gone to shit and follow the path of other latin american countries, the south was basically a plantation economy not unlike Brazil and had they won the war and become another country it would be like Mexico but with white and black people instead, the industrial revolution would've hit them hard just like it did to other undeveloped countries att



Lemmingwise said:


> Ay lmao.
> 
> You literally created a nation called panama because you wanted a canal. You may have expert diplomats on top, creating all kinds of excuses to start wars, pardon me, spread freedom and democracies with bombs and revolutions.
> 
> ...



I mean we didnt bully those countries, we bribed them, we bullied the lesser countries because it was cheaper

And the moment we stop paying the debt we end like Argentina


----------



## Tismguide (Jan 3, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> I now have to be prejudiced against Black people now. Soyboy white college graduates too for that matter.


You have been sentenced to ten years hard emotional labor in the bigotry mines. As you will soon learn, hate doesn't grow on trees, and being a bigot is hard work.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Jan 6, 2021)

heres another way to cope with it. Ldarmaxxing.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jan 7, 2021)

The best way to cope is to realize that while evil may have its fun for years--even decades--it will all amount to nothing because it is ultimately self defeating, as it does not reside within the Good, the True and the Beautiful.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jan 7, 2021)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> The best way to cope is to realize that while evil may have its fun for years--even decades--it will all amount to nothing because it is ultimately self defeating, as it does not reside within the Good, the True and the Beautiful.


That is a very optimistic take there... can you spare me some?


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 7, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> You wish to fight back?


Here is a list of options:


DeadFish said:


> First option:
> Do nothing.
> This is your most likely option. Yes you just got pimped but what are pimps good for? Lying and stealing. That what the current crop of leaders are good for. They cant govern nor manage jack shit. They steal funds from things like infrastructure maintaince.
> 
> ...


----------



## tehpope (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm feeling a bit down today. About the events of yesterday. Maybe I should just listen to this post:


Medulseur said:


> Dude. Take a deep breath, turn off your phone/PC and take a walk. Look up at the sky and remember that no matter what people do, it will always be there. Look at the road ahead and realize that no matter who is in charge, you can still move forward. Just get a fucking grip.



I still feel like there's a storm coming and it's gonna alter the internet forever


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 7, 2021)

tehpope said:


> I still feel like there's a storm coming and it's gonna alter the internet forever


At the very least, it looks like this site may go down in the name of fighting hate speech.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jan 7, 2021)

Fuck Weed said:


> That is a very optimistic take there... can you spare me some?


My religion is one where God was nailed to a tree but came back that very Sunday.

And He expects no less from His followers.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 7, 2021)

Hopefully any major attempts at gun control and censorship will be blunted but I'm not so sure now. They could probably build gulags now and few would object, especially after the MAGAts fucked themselves majorly yesterday.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 7, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Hopefully any major attempts at gun control and censorship will be blunted but I'm not so sure now. They could probably build gulags now and few would object, especially after the MAGAts fucked themselves majorly yesterday.



This the only best-case scenario I can think of even being within the realm of possibility and this is a very optimistic take that will NOT happen given the times we live in....

1. They collect a few token scalps like Baked Alaska to satiate the ego of Congress and the MSM

2. Trump is given an ultimatum to either fully resign or face charges, if he weren't already leaving office in two weeks and hadn't finally conceded, there would probably be more substance to the threat of impeachment. 

If Trump resigns in total disgrace like Nixon did and at least one of the Q tards at the Capitol gets the James Fields treatment, then that might be enough of a symbolic victory to prevent a total crackdown

But I doubt that will happen and things are going to get a LOT worse from here on out.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 7, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> This the only best-case scenario I can think of even being within the realm of possibility and this is a very optimistic take that will NOT happen given the times we live in....
> 
> 1. They collect a few token scalps like Baked Alaska to satiate the ego of Congress and the MSM
> 
> ...


The thing about those is that the left wants real damn hard to both make sure the MAGA movement is nuked to oblivion forever and that they send a message to anyone who'd challenge them. The impeach and remove from power is more of a way to prevent him from running for office in the future (As one tweet put it, it's to prevent 2024). As for tokens and symbolic victories, when it comes to defeating Trump, nothing but the complete assured destruction of him and everything he stands for and his supporters will be good enough for the left. And now with the WH, the Senate, and the House, all the pet projects can be pursued unopposed and the questions become 1. How quickly can these pet projects be enacted, 2. Will the future of America be a progressive utopia or a Chinese puppet state, and 3. How long before Xi Jingping and the CCP take a more direct approach to their American interests, like forcing us to pay up the trillion dollars we owe them? 



 This is one path the future may take. The question is how long it'll take to get there.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jan 7, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Hopefully any major attempts at gun control and censorship will be blunted but I'm not so sure now. They could probably build gulags now and few would object, especially after the MAGAts fucked themselves majorly yesterday.



If China can't stop farmers defending themselves with fucking rocket launchers, then a gun ban here is a non starter.



			https://youtu.be/iPw3VuhbKeM


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 7, 2021)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> If China can't stop farmers defending themselves with fucking rocket launchers, then a gun ban here is a non starter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/iPw3VuhbKeM


The difference is that the Chinese farmers have bigger balls and are more inventive than your average American despite living in a dystopian shithole. The kind that we're going to become in the next few years. 

I would like to believe that most Americans aren't cowards but everything else points in the opposite direction.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 7, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> The difference is that the Chinese farmers have bigger balls and are more inventive than your average American despite living in a dystopian shithole. The kind that we're going to become in the next few years.
> 
> I would like to believe that most Americans aren't cowards but everything else points in the opposite direction.


Let's just hope that the inventive ones aren't talking because they're laying low.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 13, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> Let's just hope that the inventive ones aren't talking because they're laying low.


Lets talk about that.

Biden made it very well known he is very anti gun.
So a lot of people (like gunsmiths, or those who have a license to make explosives) whose entire profession was making weaponry are going to be out of work.

Thats a fucking diaster just waiting to happen.

Then there all the ex police and military who are anti woke.
Some are ex special forces.
Thats a time bomb waiting.

So there the traditional ways to fuck up.

Over the summer of 2020 there were arsonists (or rumors of arsonists) who said the entire north west ablaze.
It doesnt take much training or equipment to commit arson.

Rumors abound antifa helped derail a trail in Washington state. There was the gas being shut off in aspen.

If a person really doesnt give a fuck they can pepper high ways with nails and tacks.

Then there are the really creative ways to permanently fuck up a city. Someone on the farms talked about beekeepers smashing hives in the middle of a city. There another about releasing termites in abandoned houses and let them spread. 

In video game terms the goverment are the protoss and their opposition is the zerg.
They are an endless and very cheap ways to bring everything down. Where the government is always going to need more pylons.

The only reason we havent seen stuff get lit up is because people are not suicidal yet.

Once they feel theyre screwed no matter what then we might see some bridges get turned into dust.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 13, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Lets talk about that.
> 
> Biden made it very well known he is very anti gun.
> So a lot of people (like gunsmiths, or those who have a license to make explosives) whose entire profession was making weaponry are going to be out of work.
> ...


I've always said that the left hates Trump and his base so much that they won't have any restraint or remorse to perform the most heinous acts.


----------



## likeacrackado (Jan 13, 2021)

Here's my slice of autism on the subject of the trajectory of the incoming admin.

Originally I thought there would be two different general directions they could go in. 

1. Retvrn to Normalcy. Exploit nostalgia for Obama years when most people did have national politics thrust on them everyday(whether this was/can be a reality is another story). I'm sure a lot of people, especially boomers, would rather have a situation where the media didn't act like the world was about to end everyday because of xyz thing Trump said. This would involve throwing the progressive left a bone on a couple small issues, which has been shown to work because they're all weak willed bitches. Not touching guns on a national level, maybe some "common sense" reform like increasing background checks and wait times. A similar approach could be taken on a variety of issues which lean towards Repubs. This would have the added effect of giving the GOP/NRA some fresh meat to complain about and fundraise on, without having to actually do anything. Starting another major war would probably be off the menu, but we would almost assuredly reup our forces in ME conflicts and antagonize Russia by spreading NATO.

2. Progressive shitfest. Go hard into anti-white anti-male identity politics. Probably still steer away from massive attacks on things like private gun ownership itself. Assault weapons ban 2.0, but with just enough loopholes that the NRA/gun owners wouldn't actually do anything. Treat former Trump supporters like nazi collaborators were treated after WW2. Prepare for 1st graders to be taught about gay sex and openly encouraged to go trans(this will happen either way but in this example it occurs under Common Core 2.0). Leverage 'wokeness' to continue to fuck over the american worker under the guise of diversity and inclusion, as previously stated "socialists" in america are 99% pro corporate sissies who only desire the ability to duck personal responsibility and will cheerlead any unholy system which grants them this. The corporate oligarchy runs wild starting wars and poisoning citizens but now we have black women in figurehead roles so everything is ok.

These were the two possible directions I could see this going in pre-post election season. 1 seemed much more likely as it would keep things mostly the same and the GOP and Dems would both remain more or less intact as they were in 2015. I underestimated the level of vitriol hardcore Dems(twitter users) have for the regular f150 drivin Trump supportin middle/lower class americans. Between the reaction to the last week and the people being nominated for positions in the admin it looks like we'll most likely get something like 2. They'd be best off if the media ignored most of the controversy, but the media cannot survive without constantly stoking the flames of division. Trump kept them on life support and if he goes to be (mostly) a private citizen they'll have to focus on every inflammatory topic to keep getting clicks and ratings. Trump will continue to try to be liked, its clear now that he only ever cared about being liked, they won't throw him in prison but they won't pardon him either.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 13, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Here's my slice of autism on the subject of the trajectory of the incoming admin.
> 
> Originally I thought there would be two different general directions they could go in.
> 
> ...


You forgot the one where the Chinese government works to take a more direct approach to their interests and other things here, like forcing America to outsource more jobs to Beijing, and telling America to pay up the debt we owe them.


----------



## likeacrackado (Jan 13, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> You forgot the one where the Chinese government works to take a more direct approach to their interests and other things here, like forcing America to outsource more jobs to Beijing, and telling America to pay up the debt we owe them.


Eh people hype up the chinese more than they're worth. They'll continue fucking us over sure. But they aren't going to take direct control and dominate us anytime soon. We're still vital to them and they project a much more stable image than is actually the case internally.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 13, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Eh people hype up the chinese more than they're worth. They'll continue fucking us over sure. But they aren't going to take direct control and dominate us anytime soon. We're still vital to them and they project a much more stable image than is actually the case internally.


What’s internal? They’re persecuting the Ughuyr people and crushing Hong Kong, and they’re bragging about, and the likes of Twitter are keeping them on their platform. And with Biden being able to be the type to enable them along with Washington still being in the Cold War mentally, and the part about Hunter, what’s there to say that they aren’t an unstable force? China will crush anyone in their way or gleefully take advantage of anyone who shows weakness in front of them.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 13, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> I've always said that the left hates Trump and his base so much that they won't have any restraint or remorse to perform the most heinous acts.


I didnt say the left. i was reffering to anti federal actors. That means both left and right.

The most "tame" means of fighting back is standing on the highway to disrupt the local economy.

Anti state actors will have more options and more targets vs the goverment will.

Weve seen a bit of that over the summer of 2020.

Im going use what those riotors did (or were planning) as an example. 


Have no one physically fit for fighting and no weapons?

Set fire to a post office. Block off a section of the city and claim it as an autonomous zone.
Find a local politicians house and have a roxk concert. Or worse if feel frisky.
Nails on the road (antifa were planning that)
Have someone who works in a major fed ex hub set fire to the fleet. Set fire to an entire city block or a major forest. Black mail a prosecutor. Derail a train or trains in antifas case. Turn off natural gas supply.

All these options are something anyone with very little training and equipment can do.

The goverment will have to rely on very expensive equipment and personnel. People who might desert over time due to having no investment in the system any more.
Equipment which requires the entire system to produce and maintain.

The more the feds crack down the more resources and strain it puts on its complaince apparatus. It wont keep up in an open and prolong fight.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 13, 2021)

Get ready for more of that. The left is emboldened. The left has a deep, carnal, feral hatred. They know that anything they do will be hand waved away if it can be spun into good optics or PR, or goes against the established narrative. So get ready. We will see things get worse. Columbine. New Zealand. Oklahoma City. Blacklists. Camps. Tribunals. Seizure of assets. Imprisonments. Kangaroo Courts. Show Trials. Expulsions. Executions. The only question is what will the left NOT do to purge Trump supporters from society. In Minecraft.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Jan 13, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> I've always said that the left hates Trump and his base so much that they won't have any restraint or remorse to perform the most heinous acts.


They would wait until the hottest days of the year and target large metropolitan areas with high Black populations. 

Find the regional substations for the area and start shooting the transformers or use thermite charges. The transformers are special ordered and take a month minimum to replace. Once a handful go down the power demand due to the high temperature would cause a large regional blackout. 

When the next day rolls around, the city should be experiencing massive looting and disorder.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 13, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> They would wait until the hottest days of the year and target large metropolitan areas with high Black populations.
> 
> Find the regional substations for the area and start shooting the transformers or use thermite charges. The transformers are special ordered and take a month minimum to replace. Once a handful go down the power demand due to the high temperature would cause a large regional blackout.
> 
> When the next day rolls around, the city should be experiencing massive looting and disorder.


I got a better one.

Make a bunch of billboards. Have them feature nudes. Put them next to the highway. Watch the car accidents pile up.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Jan 13, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> I got a better one.
> 
> Make a bunch of billboards. Have them feature nudes. Put them next to the highway. Watch the car accidents pile up.


You mean New Billboard Day?


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 14, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> You mean New Billboard Day?


Youtube got Plenty of videos on how to make your own culture jamming billboard.


----------



## Occam's Spork (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey OP? Tune out politics for a while. Go pet a cat or dog, try to do something in your life that helps both you and others, and most importantly, stop taking the media bait. The world isn't going to go up in flames because a bunch of politically radical shit is on the table and in the process of being discussed. Put down the blackpill, and go smoke a bowl or some shit, it sounds like you could use a blowjob, a valium, and a beer in any order that seems right.


----------



## ditto (Jan 14, 2021)

All my coworkers have suddenly shut up about politics. It's bliss.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 14, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Eh people hype up the chinese more than they're worth. They'll continue fucking us over sure. But they aren't going to take direct control and dominate us anytime soon. We're still vital to them and they project a much more stable image than is actually the case internally.


China isn't a direct threat to the US. To the Philiphines, Japan, and Taiwan, they are. Which is why I keep saying their first goal is the mostly peaceful annexation of Taiwan. Biden just happens to be a leader that can be easily bribed into not defending it. Even if he were mentally sound, the Obama administration was perfectly fine with Russia's annexation of Crimea because the US was too busy to defend a non-NATO nation. Taiwan isn't technically recognized by the US under the One China policy. It's not too hard to persuade Americans to NOT fight for other people even when it's right to do so.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 14, 2021)

This thread is trash and full of people who will be in denial all of Biden's presidency. 

Enjoy being more miserable than you were in the last 4 years because "I can't say Jews are bad on Twitter dot com!".


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 14, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> So get ready. We will see things get worse.


I hojestly believe we will barely see things get worse. With the ongoing march of tech censorship, it will be very hard to see indeed.



Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> the Obama administration was perfectly fine with Russia's annexation of Crimea because the US was too busy to defend a non-NATO nation.


Obama administration caused it by supporting a (far-right) coup of ukraine. They were not fine with russia's retaliation.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Obama administration caused it by supporting a (far-right) coup of ukraine. They were not fine with russia's retaliation.


They certainly rolled over though, which is what I expect when it comes to Biden's foreign affairs.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 14, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> They certainly rolled over though, which is what I expect when it comes to Biden's foreign affairs.


Unpopular opinion but I liked Obama. He didn’t fuck anything up that directly effected me and quite frankly that’s all that really matters. My concern with Biden is the aforementioned loss of certain free speech that may happen.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 14, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Unpopular opinion but I liked Obama. He didn’t fuck anything up that directly effected me and quite frankly that’s all that really matters. My concern with Biden is the aforementioned loss of certain free speech that may happen.


Obamacare was the reason why businesses were so reluctant to hire all throughout the Great Recession. Why? Because businesses did--and still do--everything they could to avoid paying for health insurance. Thus, businesses looked for all kinds of loopholes to avoid having 50 employees at a time. When asked about it, Obama gave his "magic wand" speech to dismiss these concerns.

On the personal level, the individual mandate required you to have health insurance or pay the increasing tax penalty for not having it, typically around a few thousand dollars. The highly politicized pre-existing conditions weren't just insurance companies not wanting to pay; it was the basis of underwriting itself. Since Obama wanted everyone to have affordable coverage, premiums had to go up for everyone to pay for a service you may or may not want. Because at the end of the day, health insurance has to be expensive to pay for teams of specialist doctors, the nurse's union, the technicians that run tests, the administrators that exist so that nurses don't get too bogged down in administrative tasks, and the insurance companies themselves. 

So his governance did effect you. You just weren't paying attention.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 14, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> So his governance did effect you. You just weren't paying attention.


The highlight for me is when he ended the law that made it illegal for the US government to use propaganda against its own people.

The Smith-Mundt Act.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 14, 2021)

Kamala Harris has like 20% MILF energy so that’s fine


----------



## Mr Snek (Jan 14, 2021)

Cope with it the same way you should deal with anything, expect and prepare for the absolute worst because that's more than likely what will happen. I'm talking detainment camps, people vanishing, secret police, people having their property seized for supporting trump, north Korea levels of corruption and suffering. And if you expect that and it doesn't come to pass, then at least you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Jan 14, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Eh people hype up the chinese more than they're worth. They'll continue fucking us over sure. But they aren't going to take direct control and dominate us anytime soon. We're still vital to them and they project a much more stable image than is actually the case internally.


The problem is not  that China can do all this if they want, but that everybody seems intent on making sure China can do what they want. The news that China has concentration camps and nearly two million spies out there is met with a collective meh.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jan 14, 2021)

GHTD said:


> This thread is trash and full of people who will be in denial all of Biden's presidency.
> 
> Enjoy being more miserable than you were in the last 4 years because "I can't say Jews are bad on Twitter dot com!".


Dude, weren't you the one saying there was 100% chance of civil war 3 months ago? Also also the guy who ragequitted the website then made another account because you got too miserable?


----------



## GHTD (Jan 14, 2021)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Dude, weren't you the one saying there was 100% chance of civil war 3 months ago? Also also the guy who ragequitted the website then made another account because you got too miserable?



You got me.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 14, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> Obamacare was the reason why businesses were so reluctant to hire all throughout the Great Recession. Why? Because businesses did--and still do--everything they could to avoid paying for health insurance. Thus, businesses looked for all kinds of loopholes to avoid having 50 employees at a time. When asked about it, Obama gave his "magic wand" speech to dismiss these concerns.
> 
> On the personal level, the individual mandate required you to have health insurance or pay the increasing tax penalty for not having it, typically around a few thousand dollars. The highly politicized pre-existing conditions weren't just insurance companies not wanting to pay; it was the basis of underwriting itself. Since Obama wanted everyone to have affordable coverage, premiums had to go up for everyone to pay for a service you may or may not want. Because at the end of the day, health insurance has to be expensive to pay for teams of specialist doctors, the nurse's union, the technicians that run tests, the administrators that exist so that nurses don't get too bogged down in administrative tasks, and the insurance companies themselves.
> 
> So his governance did effect you. You just weren't paying attention.


I’m white so I’ve never really had a business that was reluctant to hire me. In fact if I recall correctly I believe at one point I brazenly quit a retail job during that administration telling my boss “I’ll have a better job in a week.” Suffice to say I only had to wait roughly two days to get an interview and was hired on the spot for a much easier job that paid twice as much. See, there’s a little secret to getting a job a lot of people seem to be unaware of, but fortunately for you I’m willing to spill the beans. So here it is. All you have to do is dress appropriately, bathe yourself, be polite and professional, and most importantly you actually have to... y’know, apply for jobs. In fact now that I think of it I’m not sure I know anybody personally who could claim to have actually been looking for a job during the Obama administration and say they had trouble. Seems like more of a you problem really.


----------



## likeacrackado (Jan 14, 2021)

FAQnews Correspondent said:


> The problem is not  that China can do all this if they want, but that everybody seems intent on making sure China can do what they want. The news that China has concentration camps and nearly two million spies out there is met with a collective meh.


Most westerners don't care that much about ethnic cleansing/genocide half a world away until it gets turned into a movie. Basic bitch conservatives don't even really care about the Uyigurs, they just needed a clap back to the sports leagues and corporations shilling for China while demonizing the West. We could have mass political imprisonment in the US and the average person would shrug it off as a "hoax" or whatever other bullshit the media would feed them. We aren't destined to be ruled by China, we're destined to become China.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 14, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Most westerners don't care that much about ethnic cleansing/genocide half a world away until it gets turned into a movie. Basic bitch conservatives don't even really care about the Uyigurs, they just needed a clap back to the sports leagues and corporations shilling for China while demonizing the West. We could have mass political imprisonment in the US and the average person would shrug it off as a "hoax" or whatever other bullshit the media would feed them. We aren't destined to be ruled by China, we're destined to become China.


How long do you think it’ll be before that happens?


----------



## brentkanaris (Jan 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> Hey OP? Tune out politics for a while. Go pet a cat or dog, try to do something in your life that helps both you and others, and most importantly, stop taking the media bait. The world isn't going to go up in flames because a bunch of politically radical shit is on the table and in the process of being discussed. Put down the blackpill, and go smoke a bowl or some shit, it sounds like you could use a blowjob, a valium, and a beer in any order that seems right.



You could've just said "just watch the world burn since this is out of your control" and have a better effect.


----------



## Moral plague (Jan 14, 2021)

So far it's looking like the geriatric democrats are already giving up on lockdowns, or are at least claiming the country needs to reopen, so that's one less concern. Free speech being obliterated is happening as I type this however. All we can do is sit back, relax, and buy party supplies.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 14, 2021)

Moral plague said:


> So far it's looking like the geriatric democrats are already giving up on lockdowns, or are at least claiming the country needs to reopen, so that's one less concern. Free speech being obliterated is happening as I type this however. All we can do is sit back, relax, and buy party supplies.


Yep. That was the way they were working to oust Trump, and they succeeded.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 14, 2021)

Seems like there are a lot of people in this thread who would rather blame anyone but themselves for their own inability to get a job. How very typical.


----------



## likeacrackado (Jan 14, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> How long do you think it’ll be before that happens?


No idea and I don't think anyone does. 2030 seems to be the goal for a lot of the NGOs and internationalists, but Trump threw a wrench in the works. People(myself included) thought he would be the force that pushed this stuff off. Like a late Roman emperor holding things together and repairing some of the damage for a time. The opposite happened, whether he intended or not, and now every force working to strip our freedoms and send us into a dystopia thinks they have the Casus Belli to go all in. The good news is that a lot of that momentum is based off of them deriving the public consciousness from what kicks up hundreds of thousands of likes on Twitter rather than the on the ground reality. The bad news is it seems like the average person just doesn't care about the real issues, how much of Trump's support are people who think this will all tie into a nice Hollywood ending with the hero saving them all? They lack the will and/or purpose to fight for themselves and their people. And the few who do are unable to organize and are surrounded by speds and fags who don't actually believe in the ideals they argue about(see: the altright, conspiracy theorists, the far left).

We won't completely copy china. You'll be much more likely to get raped/killed by diversity here than there.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 14, 2021)

Moral plague said:


> So far it's looking like the geriatric democrats are already giving up on lockdowns, or are at least claiming the country needs to reopen, so that's one less concern.


Won't work due to mask mandate and Boomers increasingly worried about their health. Businesses losing a whole quarter, perhaps another at minimum is too much of a setback for them, especially when BLM can randomly destroy a store with immunity to the legal consequences.


----------



## brentkanaris (Jan 14, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Seems like there are a lot of people in this thread who would rather blame anyone but themselves for their own inability to get a job. How very typical.


"Learn to code brah"


Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> Won't work due to mask mandate and Boomers increasingly worried about their health. Businesses losing a whole quarter, perhaps another at minimum is too much of a setback for them, especially when BLM can randomly destroy a store with immunity to the legal consequences.



You forget the dems are in control now so the boomers will be sacrificed and BLM will get the Nixon treatment and all will be swept under the rug. They risk the next election if both of these continue by 2022.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 14, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Unpopular opinion but I liked Obama. He didn’t fuck anything up that directly effected me and quite frankly that’s all that really matters. My concern with Biden is the aforementioned loss of certain free speech that may happen.


I, like many other millennials, spent most of Obama's presidency playing Modern Warfare 2 and throwing away the revised lunch program at school.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 14, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> You forget the dems are in control now so the boomers will be sacrificed and BLM will get the Nixon treatment and all will be swept under the rug. They risk the next election if both of these continue by 2022.


The mask is the new normal because all businesses that still exist demand it of their customers. Boomers are just the most vocal about demanding the COVID lockdown and rushed vaccine.

As much as BLM deserves the Night of Long Knives treatment, the organization itself was the fundraising arm that fixed their insolvency and they serve to check any Right-wing gatherings. Also, BLM are the wielders of "Das Waycist!" card that makes white people cower in fear, not the DNC. They're just too useful as voter intimidation to dispose of. 

Antifa can--and should be--sent to Gitmo without consequence. Because those people are white.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 14, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> Here's my slice of autism on the subject of the trajectory of the incoming admin.
> 
> Originally I thought there would be two different general directions they could go in.
> 
> ...


I agree except that it will be the worst of 1 and 2 for us proles: a return to unchecked globohomo neoliberalism for the elite and stifling progressive politics for everyone else. The difference is that the GOP is nearly dead versus galvanized after Obama. The remaining GOP cucks will be preening themselves to see who can throw their base under the bus the hardest. There is a desperation in 2021 that was not there in 2009 or 2013. With the ballot box no longer considered a viable solution, things can get very interesting.

BRIC is going to have a much brighter future than America. People talk about how China is a paper tiger but that seems far more applicable about America in 2021.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 15, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I agree except that it will be the worst of 1 and 2 for us proles: a return to unchecked globohomo neoliberalism for the elite and stifling progressive politics for everyone else. The difference is that the GOP is nearly dead versus galvanized after Obama. The remaining GOP cucks will be preening themselves to see who can throw their base under the bus the hardest. There is a desperation in 2021 that was not there in 2009 or 2013. With the ballot box no longer considered a viable solution, things can get very interesting.


You really only need to look at California to know what Democrat governance looks like. Buying a gun will be about as complicated as buying a house, not a car which the legislation appears to look like, more gas taxes to allegedly pay for infrastructure but really goes into the general fund, the massive homeless-industrial complex that every West Coast city has, more environmental regulations that prevents preparation for natural disasters like clearing out brushwood that caused the deadliest wildfire in Californian history. Also, the COVID lockdown has been going this entire time and now ambulances now won't take people who are likely to die without medical assistance. You know, the reason to call an ambulance in the first place.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 15, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> You really only need to look at California to know what Democrat governance looks like. Buying a gun will be about as complicated as buying a house, not a car which the legislation appears to look like, more gas taxes to allegedly pay for infrastructure but really goes into the general fund, the massive homeless-industrial complex that every West Coast city has, more environmental regulations that prevents preparation for natural disasters like clearing out brushwood that caused the deadliest wildfire in Californian history. Also, the COVID lockdown has been going this entire time and now ambulances now won't take people who are likely to die without medical assistance. You know, the reason to call an ambulance in the first place.


Sounds like everything has to bottom out and hit Rock Bottom before things change. How long you give things before that happens?


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 15, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> Sounds like everything has to bottom out and hit Rock Bottom before things change. How long you give things before that happens?


Won't have to wait too long. Some parts of the country are already in a depression, and the Dems are about to learn that the economy isn't a light switch; you can't just flick it back on and have everything return to normal. Honestly, they should've written off 2020 and focused on tard wrangling their party's woke elements as well as grooming a better candidate for 2024 because shoving Biden into the White House may have cost them several decades of frog boiling.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 15, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Won't have to wait too long. Some parts of the country are already in a depression, and the Dems are about to learn that the economy isn't a light switch; you can't just flick it back on and have everything return to normal. Honestly, they should've written off 2020 and focused on tard wrangling their party's woke elements as well as grooming a better candidate for 2024 because shoving Biden into the White House may have cost them several decades of frog boiling.


So if the plan was to use COVID to throw out Trump, another liberal pet project has come back to bite Democrats square in the ass


----------



## Jarolleon (Jan 15, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> How come the democrats didn't rig enough elections to win the senate and the state legislatures? Reminder that 2020 is a census year meaning that whoever controls the state legislatures for the next two years controls congress for the next 10. Democrats managed to gain control of 0 additional state legislatures this year whereas the republicans expanded their control in several states.
> 
> The rest of your shit is republican party line fear mongering. The establishment democrats are pivoting to destroy the progressive wing (which is why AOC is planning to retire) and to confront China. The middle east shit is basically pointless. Iran having nukes doesn't matter because they will never be able to deter the US or our allies. Not to mention that Iran should have the freedom to defend themselves from fucking kikes and neocons murdering their citizens with impunity.
> 
> ...


Because they'll use the present fervour to "Reform" the electoral process in a way that makes state authority irrelevant?


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 15, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> So if the plan was to use COVID to throw out Trump, another liberal pet project has come back to bite Democrats square in the ass


Essentially. The fact that nearly half of the country doesn't believe that Biden won fair and square is not going to bode well for an MSM thats going to be tasked with painting Biden as the Wu Flu slaying savior of America. That and the presence over 20k grunts in DC is evidence enough that the dems know that the incoming administration is based on blatant fraud. 

Getting rid of the Orange Boogie Man is creating more problems than answers for them. Like their go to controlled opposition in the GOP about fall victim to a RINO hunt, several of their golems being emboldened by their violence yielding "results" and really, all their decades of poor policy making coming home to roost.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 15, 2021)

Jarolleon said:


> Because they'll use the present fervour to "Reform" the electoral process in a way that makes state authority irrelevant?


You mean that we're going to see the electoral college go the way of the dodo now that the Democrats have evrything?



A Cardboard Box said:


> The establishment democrats are pivoting to destroy the progressive wing (which is why AOC is planning to retire) and to confront China


Confront? They'll just continue to outsource jobs and pander everything in entertainment to them, and be complete;y shocked when they learn the CCP is a ruthless force bent on having everything under their boots.


A Cardboard Box said:


> Iran having nukes doesn't matter because they will never be able to deter the US or our allies. Not to mention that Iran should have the freedom to defend themselves from fucking kikes and neocons murdering their citizens with impunity.


They don't have to deter. They'll just launch whenever they have means to do so just to wipe them off the map. They hate the US and Israel that damn much.



737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Essentially. The fact that nearly half of the country doesn't believe that Biden won fair and square is not going to bode well for an MSM thats going to be tasked with painting Biden as the Wu Flu slaying savior of America. That and the presence over 20k grunts in DC is evidence enough that the dems know that the incoming administration is based on blatant fraud.
> 
> Getting rid of the Orange Boogie Man is creating more problems than answers for them. Like their go to controlled opposition in the GOP about fall victim to a RINO hunt, several of their golems being emboldened by their violence yielding "results" and really, all their decades of poor policy making coming home to roost.


So what do you think happens next? I'm of the thinking that the left uses good PR and optics and proper narratives to show their Minecraft builds of all the things they wanna do and plan to do to satisfy their bloodlust. The hate is real and for the likes of Pelosi, their addiction to image and PR is crippling.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 15, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Essentially. The fact that nearly half of the country doesn't believe that Biden won fair and square is not going to bode well for an MSM thats going to be tasked with painting Biden as the Wu Flu slaying savior of America. That and the presence over 20k grunts in DC is evidence enough that the dems know that the incoming administration is based on blatant fraud.
> 
> Getting rid of the Orange Boogie Man is creating more problems than answers for them. Like their go to controlled opposition in the GOP about fall victim to a RINO hunt, several of their golems being emboldened by their violence yielding "results" and really, all their decades of poor policy making coming home to roost.


So what do you think happens next? I'm of the thinking that the left uses good PR and optics and proper narratives to show their Minecraft builds of all the things they wanna do and plan to do to satisfy their bloodlust. The hate is real and for the likes of Pelosi, their addiction to image and PR is crippling.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 15, 2021)

I for one personally welcome President Adolf Hitler and Vice President Eva Braun with open arms.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 15, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> You mean that we're going to see the electoral college go the way of the dodo now that the Democrats have evrything?
> 
> 
> Confront? They'll just continue to outsource jobs and pander everything in entertainment to them, and be complete;y shocked when they learn the CCP is a ruthless force bent on having everything under their boots.
> ...


What happens next?

Ill just say gamergate made a bunch of worthless do nothings into a political force.

These gamers before being messed with were the most impotent, powerless and lazy people youd ever meet.

Now this?
Its achieving the same effect.
Its putting a lot of do nothings who are no threat in the position of damned if they do and damned if they dont.

Just wanted to grill for crud sake.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 15, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> Sounds like everything has to bottom out and hit Rock Bottom before things change. How long you give things before that happens?


Joe Rogan is the highest profile example of a moderate Leftist leaving the state, but he's not an anomaly. The Californian exodus has been happening for a few years now because Boomers don't want to live in this high tax state with obscenely high housing market. A million dollar house right now is exactly that, a two-story house. So to a point, I can understand people defaulting on their rent.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, California is a Gilded Era state. Worse now because no one's getting shit-faced at the speak-easy.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Jan 15, 2021)

Dude, you naming the post "Coping with Biden/Harris" makes republicans look like cucks. This is something the democrats would've said when trump won.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Jan 15, 2021)

DaftMob said:


> Dude, you naming the post "Coping with Biden/Harris" makes republicans look like cucks. This is something the democrats would've said when trump won.


But Republicans usually are cucks. If they weren't, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## MirrorNoir (Jan 15, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Essentially. The fact that nearly half of the country doesn't believe that Biden won fair and square is not going to bode well for an MSM thats going to be tasked with painting Biden as the Wu Flu slaying savior of America. That and the presence over 20k grunts in DC is evidence enough that the dems know that the incoming administration is based on blatant fraud.
> 
> Getting rid of the Orange Boogie Man is creating more problems than answers for them. Like their go to controlled opposition in the GOP about fall victim to a RINO hunt, several of their golems being emboldened by their violence yielding "results" and really, all their decades of poor policy making coming home to roost.


Covid is a monkey's paw for the DNC: it has a lot of advantages (use it to put the fear in the masses to keep them trapped inside and holding the carrot of stimulus check/unemployment welfare checks to keep them under their boot) and a lot of disadvantages, in that if they say "fuck it" and say "Covid's been defeated" to keep the long overdue global economic crash (on par with the global crash of 1929), they risk hell being unleashed as people realize they were exploiting/making COVID seem like a bigger deal, simply to harm Trump via nuking the economy and hurting the public, out of a sadistic "punishment" for electing Trump in the first place and manufacturing the "crisis" to get Biden elected.


----------



## brentkanaris (Jan 15, 2021)

MirrorNoir said:


> Covid is a monkey's paw for the DNC: it has a lot of advantages (use it to put the fear in the masses to keep them trapped inside and holding the carrot of stimulus check/unemployment welfare checks to keep them under their boot) and a lot of disadvantages, in that if they say "fuck it" and say "Covid's been defeated" to keep the long overdue global economic crash (on par with the global crash of 1929), they risk hell being unleashed as people realize they were exploiting/making COVID seem like a bigger deal, simply to harm Trump via nuking the economy and hurting the public, out of a sadistic "punishment" for electing Trump in the first place and manufacturing the "crisis" to get Biden elected.



The dems don't have to worry about the public feeling duped. They do have to worry about continuing the covid fearporn in risk of an economic disaster.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 15, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> The dems don't have to worry about the public feeling duped. They do have to worry about continuing the covid fearporn in risk of an economic disaster.


The bigger issue is that this could create a "cry wolf" type of scenario. So, hopefully Bill Gates doesn't too carried away with his virus experiments, or at least have the common courtesy to die after contracting it.


----------



## PaleTay (Jan 16, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> "Learn to code brah"
> 
> 
> You forget the dems are in control now so the boomers will be sacrificed and BLM will get the Nixon treatment and all will be swept under the rug. They risk the next election if both of these continue by 2022.


The sad part is people think coding will save them. It makes a little less than a manger at McDonalds, and a lot less than a retail manager or HR employee, that's the future everywhere.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 18, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> What happens next?
> 
> Ill just say gamergate made a bunch of worthless do nothings into a political force.
> 
> ...



Hmmm isn't that what Q psyop did with boomers? Turned a slumbering demographic into people that would storm the capitol?


----------



## jje100010001 (Jan 18, 2021)

Overdrive on Day 1:








			https://twitter.com/amlivemon/status/1351162972337483781/photo/1


----------



## JosephStalin (Jan 18, 2021)

Going to do what I did during eight years of the Obama regime - live without reference to the Biden/Harris regime.   Sadly, as of Wednesday, should I pass away I shall leave an America much worse off than when I showed up.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 18, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> Overdrive on Day 1:
> 
> View attachment 1854978
> 
> ...


It’s over. 


JosephStalin said:


> Going to do what I did during eight years of the Obama regime - live without reference to the Biden/Harris regime.   Sadly, as of Wednesday, should I pass away I shall leave an America much worse off than when I showed up.


This was always the plan. Always. Have Biden flush out the MAGA and Trump shit, and begin the country marching on the way to the progressive utopia that was supposed to manifest in 2016.


----------



## Gorillad Cheese (Jan 18, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> It’s over.


Did you even read and/or understand anything in that picture? Almost everything on there is just "rewind time to 2016." The only exception is the mask mandate EO, which would be completely unenforceable and makes me question whether this picture is even legitimate. Literally everything else is just undoing what Trump did and reenacting Obama's policies. If America wasn't "over" before Trump took office, it won't be "over" after he leaves. Stop panicking over nothing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 18, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> Overdrive on Day 1:
> 
> View attachment 1854978
> 
> ...


Let's see what happens with the student debt point as time progresses.

Other than that, I ain't saying nothing.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 18, 2021)

Gorillad Cheese said:


> Did you even read and/or understand anything in that picture? Almost everything on there is just "rewind time to 2016." The only exception is the mask mandate EO, which would be completely unenforceable and makes me question whether this picture is even legitimate. Literally everything else is just undoing what Trump did and reenacting Obama's policies. If America wasn't "over" before Trump took office, it won't be "over" after he leaves. Stop panicking over nothing.


Except the point is that the Biden would be the start. Undo Trump, pursue pet projects , and after a few election cycles, the Democrats have their progressive utopia.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 18, 2021)

Gorillad Cheese said:


> Did you even read and/or understand anything in that picture? Almost everything on there is just "rewind time to 2016." The only exception is the mask mandate EO, which would be completely unenforceable and makes me question whether this picture is even legitimate. Literally everything else is just undoing what Trump did and reenacting Obama's policies. If America wasn't "over" before Trump took office, it won't be "over" after he leaves. Stop panicking over nothing.


The difference was during Obama, people still though their vote mattered. Now we know it doesn't.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jan 20, 2021)

Gorillad Cheese said:


> Did you even read and/or understand anything in that picture? Almost everything on there is just "rewind time to 2016." The only exception is the mask mandate EO, which would be completely unenforceable and makes me question whether this picture is even legitimate. Literally everything else is just undoing what Trump did and reenacting Obama's policies. If America wasn't "over" before Trump took office, it won't be "over" after he leaves. Stop panicking over nothing.


Yeah I don't get why half this site is shitting itself and going full Doomer if you survived Obama you'll survive Biden it'll be the same shit.



Random Internet Person said:


> Except the point is that the Biden would be the start. Undo Trump, pursue pet projects , and after a few election cycles, the Democrats have their progressive utopia.


You sound exactly like the libtards who freaked out over Bush back in the day and insisted we'd all be living in the Handmaiden's Tale thanks to Fundies.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 20, 2021)

I'll admit, the whole focus on "domestic terrorism" is concerning but I think we're going to see a shittier retread of Bush and Obama under the Biden Administration.

We'll see Biden/Harris make an example of the Capitol rioters as a show of power and then it'll probably go back to malaise, economic recession, and more corporatism and managed decline.

I can understand dooming at the start of this. Lord knows I've done plenty of that, but the inauguration seems to have gone without any major incidents. If someone did try to do something really stupid like on 1/6, then I'd definitely be going full blackpill.

@CheezzyMach is right. This is Kamala Harris and Joe Biden we're talking about. They're corporatist neolibs and at most, you'll see some pandering and do-nothing virtue signaling to appease the Woke Left without interfering with the corporate oligarchy.

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez likes to sperg about "liberating" the South to build some kind of socialist black matriarchy and reeducation gulags for "White supremacists" and "conspiracy theorists" but AOC is fucking retarded and is pretty much the Left's equivalent of Sarah Palin or Dan Quayle. She's a loudmouth moron who was picked to be the Woke Left's mascot but Nancy Pelosi and the corporatists who actually run the DNC hate her guts. It'll be a miracle if they don't gerrymander her ass out of office.

Trump lost and we just have to accept it. It sucks, but honestly the only good thing a Trump win would have done is convince the corporate elites to ditch the Woke Left like they did with the fundies after Obama won in 2008.

Keep your head down, don't do any thing retarded, and focus on your own life and what you can do to enjoy it or improve your life to make it more enjoyable.

Don't be like Ashy the Angel, who literally killed herself because her candidate lost the primary and sold out a second time.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Don't be like Ashy the Angel, who literally killed herself because her candidate lost the primary and sold out a second time.


Oh shit, I forgot about Ashy. I can't believe they mysteriously disappeared after Bernie lost the primaries.

With that in mind, don't take politics so seriously. Lest you end up like the Right on 1/6 or @Ashy the Angel. 

I'm hearing a lot of doomposting about Biden/Harris giving this whole country up to the Chinese. We'll have to learn Mandarin. I think that's an exaggeration to say the least. I won't doubt that Biden may be lenient with the Chinese compared to Trump, but most politicians now are cozy with China, Israel or the like. 

Sad to say, Biden/Harris NOT catering to the Woke Left and going their neoliberal route would be the best case scenario we have right now. I doubt we will enter another war anytime soon because of Coronavirus and military distrust.

We'll have to see.


----------



## (‿ˠ‿) (Jan 20, 2021)

Wait Ashy actually offed themselves? For Sanders? The guy who's obviously just kept around to convince gullible progressives to funnel their money to crony-capitalist neolibs?

I knew Ashy was a turbosperg but that's news to me


----------



## Jarolleon (Jan 20, 2021)

Gorillad Cheese said:


> Did you even read and/or understand anything in that picture? Almost everything on there is just "rewind time to 2016." The only exception is the mask mandate EO, which would be completely unenforceable and makes me question whether this picture is even legitimate. Literally everything else is just undoing what Trump did and reenacting Obama's policies. If America wasn't "over" before Trump took office, it won't be "over" after he leaves. Stop panicking over nothing.


It gets enforced by corporations and school boards taking the hint and enforcing it, like they wanted to anyway because the managerial class loves this stuff.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2021)

(‿ˠ‿) said:


> Wait Ashy actually offed themselves? For Sanders? The guy who's obviously just kept around to convince gullible progressives to funnel their money to crony-capitalist neolibs?
> 
> I knew Ashy was a turbosperg but that's news to me


We don't know. But it's a plausible speculation.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 20, 2021)

(‿ˠ‿) said:


> Wait Ashy actually offed themselves? For Sanders? The guy who's obviously just kept around to convince gullible progressives to funnel their money to crony-capitalist neolibs?
> 
> I knew Ashy was a turbosperg but that's news to me



Supposedly so. They went dark right after it became obvious that Sanders was done in the primaries and that Joe Biden had the nomination.

I'm not sure if she just left the Farms or if she stopped being active elsewhere. If it's the latter, then she probably did kill herself.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jan 20, 2021)

CheezzyMach said:


> Yeah I don't get why half this site is shitting itself and going full Doomer if you survived Obama you'll survive Biden it'll be the same shit.
> 
> 
> You sound exactly like the libtards who freaked out over Bush back in the day and insisted we'd all be living in the Handmaiden's Tale thanks to Fundies.


Here’s the thing: the Democrats have the fortitude to pursue all their desires and all they can do with power. And they HATE MAGA and Trump and his supporters and make NO secret about it. And now they have free reign to do what they want to make a Twitter ban look like being sent to your room unable to play video games for a week. Look at the shit they talk about



And now they have the power. And they know that Democrats will excuse and allow pretty much anything if it leads to good PR and it goes with the right narrative. We’re going to see some tests in Minecraft. Tests to see just how much you can get away with in the name of taking out Trump supporters and purging MAGA from proper society to build the perfect progressive utopia that was supposed to be manifested in 2016. Biden’s doing a shitload more than I thought and he just got sworn in. For Minecraft, I think these things are what worries me the most now that emboldened leftists with feral hatred hold all the cards: Oklahoma City. Columbine High School. Christchurch, New Zealand. Charleston, South Carolina. Executive Order 9066....enhanced. We’ll be lucky if less than 10% of the Democrats pet projects come to pass, and I think that’s a generous assessment.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't know what's worse:

The ongoing conspiracy that Trump has some plan even AFTER inauguration or that the DNC is literally worshipping Biden and Harris like they're the Second Coming.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 20, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'll admit, the whole focus on "domestic terrorism" is concerning but I think we're going to see a shittier retread of Bush and Obama under the Biden Administration.
> 
> We'll see Biden/Harris make an example of the Capitol rioters as a show of power and then it'll probably go back to malaise, economic recession, and more corporatism and managed decline.
> 
> ...


What have we learned from MovieBlob? He says the quiet part out loud. As we saw with that 18 year old who ratted out her mom, cancel culture and persecution for political beliefs has now been normalized. Leftist rioting has been normalized. Homeless encampments have been normalized.

I will tell you right now that the neo-liberal future is called California. One of the greatest states in the world degrading from a state Assembly that think like AOC.


----------



## KingofNothing (Jan 20, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> that the DNC is literally worshipping Biden and Harris like they're the Second Coming.


That is or at least I hope is just them pushing the propaganda machine to milk all the hate Trump is getting right now before people remember the election was still between a douche and turd sandwich.

The average joe being so excited about it is confusing to me though. Do they not realize they voted in a career politician and a cop? What kind of changes to the establishment are you hoping to get when you voted in the establishment?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> I will tell you right now that the neo-liberal future is called California. One of the greatest states in the world degrading from a state Assembly that think like AOC.


California is nowhere near neo-liberal. They are far left.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm doing alright with this Biden/Harris presidency so far, even if eventually FEMA's going to come knocking at my front doorstep with a forced vaccine full of 5G. Can't infect me with 5G if I just inject shungite into my bloodstream!


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 20, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'll admit, the whole focus on "domestic terrorism" is concerning but I think we're going to see a shittier retread of Bush and Obama under the Biden Administration.
> 
> We'll see Biden/Harris make an example of the Capitol rioters as a show of power and then it'll probably go back to malaise, economic recession, and more corporatism and managed decline.
> 
> ...


Wondered what happened to them.

No. Obsession with politics is a form of escapism. It signifies loneliness and frustration at everyday life.

Its a make believe thing one indulges in to feel as if they are part of something larger when in reality theyre just screaming at a TV screen


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 20, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> California is nowhere near neo-liberal. They are far left.


Late stage neo-liberalism. California is a Gilded Era state where the Rich take great pains to segregate themselves from the poor while also pretending to help the poor with small gibs such as the $15 minimum wage. The problem is Californian elites also make out of touch decisions to virtue signal and/or embezzle such as the massive environmental regulations that sytmied any kind of wildfire prevention like letting logging companies clear out the dry brushwood from the hot summers. Instead, Newsom and Brown blamed climate change rather than bad environmental policies that prevent preventative wildfire measures like more water reservoirs.

Thinking about the last 20 years of Californian governance, it actually does mirror current affairs today. People were mad at Gray Davis for the energy crisis, so they recalled him with a populist candidate, Schwarzenegger. State politics quickly turned him into an ineffectual swamp creature, but his initial popularity was based on his outsider status and brand recognition. He was replaced by an aging old man, Jerry Brown. Older Californian residents called him Moonbeam because of his previous non-consecutive term. After Brown, we get Gavin Newsom, whose previous job as Mayor of San Francisco led to the current drug epidemic in the city by giving out clean needles to junkies.

Far Left is nutured by neo-liberal leadership first.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm coping by knowing fully well that Biden is our first political puppet via Obama and Harris. 
I'm sure they're quietly slipping Anthrax into his drinks all day since Biden made that "Everyone Be Nice to One another, or I'll terminate you" tantrum disguised as a speech.


----------

